# Nvidia: Deutliches Minus zum Vorjahr, Geforce-Gaming leicht im Plus dank RTX und MaxQ



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Nvidia: Deutliches Minus zum Vorjahr, Geforce-Gaming leicht im Plus dank RTX und MaxQ*

						Nvidia hat neue Zahlen für sein erstes Fiskalquartal 2020 vorgelegt, das bei Nvidia am 28.04.2019 geendet hat. Demnach liegt zwar der Umsatz leicht über dem Vorquartal, aber sowohl Umsatz als auch Gewinn liegen teilweise dramatisch unter dem Vorjahresquartal. Immerhin: Die Geforce-Sparte wächst etwas - dank RTX und MaxQ.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Nvidia: Deutliches Minus zum Vorjahr, Geforce-Gaming leicht im Plus dank RTX und MaxQ*


----------



## Rollora (17. Mai 2019)

Aha Geforce im Plus. Wo sind alle Leute hin die gesagt haben die RTX bleibe im Laden liegen?


----------



## Maverick3k (17. Mai 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Aha Geforce im Plus. Wo sind alle Leute hin die gesagt haben die RTX bleibe im Laden liegen?



Die bauen gerade ihre Karten ein.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Aha Geforce im Plus. Wo sind alle Leute hin die gesagt haben die RTX bleibe im Laden liegen?



Die Preise sind halt noch nicht hoch genug, die Schmerzgrenze also scheinbar immer noch nicht erreicht.

Vermutlich muss eine Karte wie die RTX 2060 erst um die 700 Dollar kosten, die RTX 2080Ti die 2500  Dollar Marke ankratzen und eine Titan nicht unter 5000 Dollar über die Ladentheke gehen, bis es mal für Nvidia wie Blei im Regal liegen bleibt...


----------



## Edelhamster (17. Mai 2019)

Von 1,723 Mrd. auf 1,055 Mrd. im Jahresvergleich runter ist heftig.


----------



## Khabarak (17. Mai 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Aha Geforce im Plus. Wo sind alle Leute hin die gesagt haben die RTX bleibe im Laden liegen?



Naja... ist noch immer ewig weit vom letzten Jahr entfernt und durch das deutlich höhere Preisniveau ist es leichter mit weniger verkauften Einheiten den geringen Anstieg zu meistern.
Die Marge ist von 54,7% auf 58,4% gestiegen.
D.h. es wurden mehr hochpreisige Karten verkauft.
Das dürfte an den neuen Laptop Modellen liegen und vielleicht verkaufen sich die 2080 / TI jetzt auch besser. 
Die 2060 und kleineren Karten dürften nicht so sehr zur Marge beitragen.

Edit:


Edelhamster schrieb:


> Von 1,723 Mrd. auf 1,055 Mrd. im Jahresvergleich runter ist heftig.



Knapp 40% Einbruch des Gewinns ist wirklich n hartes Brot.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Mai 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Aha Geforce im Plus. Wo sind alle Leute hin die gesagt haben die RTX bleibe im Laden liegen?



Du solltest mal nachdenken, bevor du so eine Aussage triffst!
Geforce ist im Plus, zum unterirdischen letzten Quartal, als es nur Turing mit 2070, 2080 und 2080TI gab.
Seit dem haben sie die 2060, 1660TI, 1660 und 1650 gelauncht, plus die ganzen Notebookableger, also alles was mehr Volumen bringt als die teueren Produkte und mit den nicht "Turing Karten" (1660TI, 1660. 1650) auch mehr Marge.

Das einberechnet und das Navi noch nicht auf dem MArkt ist, sind 11% Umsatzwachstum äußerst mager, eher wirklich schlecht, aber vielleicht hilft ihnen ja ein Minimg Comeback, darüber wird ja offensichtlich spekuliert.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2019)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Die 2060 und kleineren Karten dürften nicht so sehr zur Marge beitragen.



Ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich das letztens gelesen habe, aber die GTX 1660Ti soll sich zimlich gut verkaufen und dürfte schon was zu beitragen.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> ....aber sowohl Umsatz als auch Gewinn liegen teilweise dramatisch unter dem Vorjahresquartal. Beim Nettogewinn blieb die Uhr bei 394 Mio. USD stehen, das bedeutet ein* Minus von 30,5% zum Vorquartal* und ein* Minus von 68,3% zum Vorjahresquartal*. Einen so niedrigen Nettogewinn vermeldete Nvidia zuletzt vor knapp drei Jahren.....Fast 100 neue Geforce-MaxQ-Laptops seien veröffentlicht worden und Nvidia RTX habe breite Industrie-Unterstützung erhalten.


Das tut richtig weh für die Shareholder, die sich an die fetten Gewinne und Margen von Nvidia schon gewöhnt hatten.

Interessant ist auch das der Bereich Laptops hier der Wachstumsbereich war, und stabilisierend auf der Geforce-Sparte gewirkt hat.

Witzig ist auch im Vergleich wie Nvidia und AMD den Einfluss vom Mining-Wahnsinn herunter gespielt hatten.
700 Millionen Unterschied ist schon eine Ansage. ^^


----------



## Don-71 (17. Mai 2019)

Ich denke auch, dass sie ihr "Wachstum" hauptsächlich dem Notebookprodukten zu verdanken haben, hier wird es Zeit, das AMD mit Navi etwas gescheites auf den Markt bringen kann.


----------



## Khabarak (17. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mehr wo ich das letztens gelesen habe, aber die GTX 1660Ti soll sich zimlich gut verkaufen und dürfte schon was zu beitragen.



Das schon, aber die haben geringere Margen, als die 2070 und höher - und als die Laptop Produkte.
Daher werden sie auch nicht wirklich bei der Erhöhung der durchschnitts-Marge helfen.


----------



## Casurin (17. Mai 2019)

Klingt erstmal heftig bis man dann doch den Grafen und damit den Verlauf anschaut - es war eben einfach ein kurzes hoch in dem sie abartige Rekordgewinne eingefahren sind und jetzt wieder zurück auf den normalstand. (Ähnlich wie es vor kurzem die nachrichten auch zu Apple gab).




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Preise sind halt noch nicht hoch genug, die Schmerzgrenze also scheinbar immer noch nicht erreicht.
> 
> Vermutlich muss eine Karte wie die RTX 2060 erst um die 700 Dollar kosten, die RTX 2080Ti die 2500  Dollar Marke ankratzen und eine Titan nicht unter 5000 Dollar über die Ladentheke gehen, bis es mal für Nvidia wie Blei im Regal liegen bleibt...



Hab dieses mal nach den letzten 2 AMD karten wieder zu nvidia gegriffen - weil eben gerade bessere Angebote für ne 1660Ti gab als für RX 570/580.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

@Don-71:
Das ist aber ein Bereich wo AMD aktuell nicht mithalten kann.
AMDs APUs sind hier zu schwach, und dedizierte GPUs sind deutlich ineffizienter als Nvidias Turing.
Im Laptop-Bereich kommt es auf jedes Watt an.

Hier ist der Gegner für AMDs APUs eher Intel, und da hat AMD auch dass bessere Produkt mit Raven Ridge.
Und trotzdem lässt man sie leider nicht in den OEM-Markt dahinter rein, der ein riesiges Volumen hat.


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

Wundert mich kaum.

Die aktuelle Produktpalette ist nicht besonders attraktiv. Die RTX sind einfach zu teuer und unten drunter stimmt die Leistung halt nicht.

Naja, wenn Intel und AMD in 1-2 Jahren hoffentlich endlich wieder oben mitspielen, dann dürften die Preise einstürzen


----------



## MoneyRulez (17. Mai 2019)

Sieht so aus, als hätte man die letzten GPUs aus dem Mining Boom abgeschrieben, die Nachfolger sind ja nun alle etabliert. Dank der Preissteigerungen, ermöglicht durch die mangelnde Innovationskraft von AMD, ist man in der Gewinnzone geblieben, Tendenz geht wieder nach oben.  Derartige Schwankungen sind bei zyklischen Werten aus der Tech-Branche relativ normal. Wichtig ist der Cach-Flow, der ist bei nVidia die ganze Zeit über positiv geblieben. Vielleicht gibts dazu woanders ausführlichere Zahlen, wo die Abschreibungen und Stückzahlen angegeben werden, dann könnte man besser abschätzen, wie die rtx im Vergleich zur gtx steht, wenn man Mining rausrechnet. Im geheimniskrämerischen GPU-Markt ist damit wohl aber nicht zu rechnen.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> @Don-71:
> Das ist aber ein Bereich wo AMD aktuell nicht mithalten kann.
> AMDs APUs sind hier zu schwach, und dedizierte GPUs sind deutlich ineffizienter als Nvidias Turing.
> Im Laptop-Bereich kommt es auf jedes Watt an.
> ...



Hast du ja völlig recht, aber eine Navi mit sehr wenig Verbrauch mit RX 570 Leistung, die auch ins Notebook passt, wäre halt zu wünschen. Mit 7nm müssten sie eigentlich etwas bringen was RX 570 Leistung bei 75 Watt bringt, das wäre schon der richtige Schritt.


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

Gemessen an den gerade zu fantastischen Wachstumsraten der letzten Jahre sind die Zahlen eine Entäuschung. Die enorme Abhängigkeit von den launischen  Gamern bleibt. Und die so gehypten Zukunftsfelder wie KI, Automobil oder Data Center treten auf der Stelle oder sind sogar rückläufig.
Jetzt kann man nur hoffen, dass AMD mit der nächsten Grafikkarten-Generation mal was halbwegs brauchbares an den Start bringt, dann kommt endlich wieder etwas Bewegung in den Markt.


----------



## Freiheraus (17. Mai 2019)

Das einzige das wächst sind die GPU-Preise, die Nachfrage und Absatzmenge (Stückzahl) muss zwangläufig gesunken sein, da er Umsazt bei stark gestiegenen Preisen dennoch ähnlich bzw. lediglich leicht gestiegen ist.


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

Naja, vielleicht würde es helfen die GPU Preise einfach zu erhöhen.


----------



## MoneyRulez (17. Mai 2019)

Freiheraus schrieb:


> Das einzige das wächst sind die GPU-Preise, die Nachfrage und Absatzmenge (Stückzahl) muss zwangläufig gesunken sein, da er Umsazt bei stark gestiegenen Preisen dennoch ähnlich bzw. lediglich leicht gestiegen ist.


Generell kann man sagen, das rtx technisch ausreichend Vorsprung vor der Konkurrenz hatte, das Preissteigerungen durchsetzbar waren, der Gewinn pro Karte gestiegen ist, deswegen ist man in der Gewinnzone geblieben trotz Mining-Problem und Produktumstellung von gtx auf rtx.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

Das wird sich ja bald ändern, wenn AMDs Navi kommt, und man bei AMD hoffentlich nicht so dumm ist den Preispunkt zu hoch anzusetzen.
Von der RTX 2070 abwärts könnte man Nvidia vom P/L-Verhältnis dann massiv unter Druck setzen, Marktanteile gewinnen, und würde trotzdem noch den eigenen Gewinn steigern.

Hier zählt aber jeder Monat, und AND sollte endlich mal liefern.


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Generell kann man sagen, das rtx technisch ausreichend Vorsprung vor der Konkurrenz hatte, das Preissteigerungen durchsetzbar waren, der Gewinn pro Karte gestiegen ist, deswegen ist man in der Gewinnzone geblieben trotz Mining-Problem und Produktumstellung von gtx auf rtx.



Würde eher sagen, dass NV die Preisschraube heftig überdreht hat. wenn AMD mit Navi jetzt einen Preiskrieg beginnt, wenn auch nur im Mainstream, kann das Nvidia empfindlich treffen!


----------



## HyperBeast (17. Mai 2019)

Einfach mal ordentliche Grafikkarten rausbringen


----------



## XD-User (17. Mai 2019)

Bei den extrem übertriebenen MaxQ und RTX Preisen auch kein Wunder.


----------



## MoneyRulez (17. Mai 2019)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Würde eher sagen, dass NV die Preisschraube heftig überdreht hat. wenn AMD mit Navi jetzt einen Preiskrieg beginnt, wenn auch nur im Mainstream, kann das Nvidia empfindlich treffen!


Hoher Gewinn pro abgesetzter Einheit hat den Vorteil großer Spielräume für Preissenkungen und geringerer Kosten bei Anpassung der Produktionskapazitäten. 
Niedriger Gewinn pro abgesetzter Einheit bedeutet, auf hohes Volumen zu setzen. Mann hat dann eine große Produktion/Lager/Vertragskosten bei Auftragsfertigern. Damit kann man ähnlichen Gewinn erzielen, so lange man viel absetzt, aber kann die Preise nicht senken, ohne sofort erhebliche finanzielle Probleme zu bekommen, man macht dann sehr schnell Verlust pro abgesetzter Einheit und muss sofort Produktionskapazitäten abbauen, was erhebliche Zusatzkosten verursacht. 

Von daher gehe ich zwar davon aus, das AMD nVidia Marktanteile abnehmen kann, wenn navi eine gute GPU wird, aber empfindlich treffen werden sie sie nicht so schnell. Dazu müsste es zu einem Preiskampf kommen und wer zuerst Verluste pro abgesetzter Einheit hat, verliert. Dann geht es an die Reserven/Kapitalerhöhungen.

matty2580
Es warten ja alle auf navi und AMD, dass Unternehmen hat eine gute Ausgangsposition anzugreifen. Aber ob sie den Ball dann auch einlochen, wird man erst noch sehen. Bisher gibt es nur Gerüchte und da sollte man immer vorsichtig sein.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

Preiskampf meinte Chatstar glaube ich anders.
Wenn man RTX 2070 Leistung für ~350€ anbieten könnte, in Form von Navi 10, wo AMD immer noch gut Gewinn machen kann, ist dass ja trotzdem ein Preiskampf.

Vielleicht noch ein gutes Spielebundle in den ersten Monaten dazu geben, und Navi erkämpft sich sofort eine Spitzenposition bei geizhals und Mindfactory.


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Preiskampf meinte Chatstar glaube ich anders.
> Wenn man RTX 2070 Leitung für ~350€ anbieten könnte, in Form von Navi 10, wo AMD immer noch gut Gewinn machen kann, ist dass ja trotzdem ein Preiskampf.
> 
> Vielleicht noch ein gutes Spielebundle in den ersten Monaten dazu geben, und Navi erkämpft sich sofort eine Spitzenposition bei geizhals und Mindfactory.



Exakt es würde Leistung einfach erschwinglicher machen und keiner würde mehr eine Karte von NV kaufen die weniger leistet. weniger Ram hat und dazu auch noch teurer ist!

Nvidia würde dann langsam aber sicher austrocknen.


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (17. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du solltest mal nachdenken, bevor du so eine Aussage triffst!


das sollten noch ganz andere menschen hier tun. Unteranderem sogar zitierte Person. Deine Beiträge zielen doch zu 100% gegen Nvidia weil du ein absoluter AMD Fan bist und nur bashen willst. Deshalb sieht man dich auch nur in solchen News rumhampeln. Schade irgendwie das jede kleinste Diskussionsrunde durch solche "Typen" direkt im keim erstickt und man hier nur noch gebashe hat. Noch viel Trauriger finde ich es das PCGH das mit Absicht so will um Aktivität vorzugauckeln. Das ist echt ganz großes Bildzeitungsniveau Leute, wirklich eine TOP Leistung.


----------



## MoneyRulez (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> [...]


Preiskampf und empfindlich treffen, das interpretierte ich in dem Zusammenhang dann wohl über. Wenn navi rtx2070 Niveau hat und AMD bei 350€ ausreichend Gewinn macht, wird man sehen, ob nVidia die rtx2070 auch bei 400€ noch mit Gewinn fertigen kann oder Marktanteile ab geben, so lange kein Konter für den High-End Markt bereitsteht.

Aber Sätze wie:
"Nvidia würde dann langsam aber sicher austrocknen. " beschreiben üblicherweise einen ruinösen Preiskampf. Da wir derzeit weitab davon sind, ist es verfrüht Aussagen darüber zu treffen, wer letztlich aus trocknet. Vielleicht kann die rtx 2070 auch für 350€ noch mit Gewinn verkauft werden. Da keine detaillierten Geschäftszahlen dazu vorliegen, wäre ich da einfach vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Das ist echt ganz großes Bildzeitungsniveau Leute, wirklich eine TOP Leistung.


Nein PCGH hat den News neutral und sachlich geschrieben.
Und auch alle Post bisher wahren sachlich, und nicht mit AMD Bias.

Nvidia hat nun einmal einen massiven Gewinnrückgang.
Und natürlich gehört auch ein Blick in die Zukunft dazu, wenn die einzige Konkurrenz in Form von AMDs Navi bald die Bühne betritt.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> ...., so lange kein Konter für den High-End Markt bereitsteht.


Der High-End-Markt ist sehr klein, was man auch gut an der oft gehassten Steam-Statistik sehen kann.
Hier ist aber auch gut AMD Strukturschwäche sichtbar.
AMD kann einzig im Retailhandel mithalten, und es fehlen wichtige Bereiche wie die OEMs, und der Bereich Datacenter, wo Intel (OEM) und Nvidia (Datacenter) dominieren.


----------



## Gast20190527 (17. Mai 2019)

Also ich habe mit Freuden meinen Teil für einen Nvidia Umsatz beigetragen und mir eine RTX 2080 Ti gekauft. So teuer war sie auch nicht für ihre 1400€. Mehr kann ich nicht tun.

@NVIDIA: Kopf hoch, das wird wieder ! Die AMD Billigheimer sind eh nur Neidisch. Aber ihr könnt sie auf eure Seite schlagen, geht einfach paar € runter mit eurer Karte dann werdet ihr sehen wie viele TREUE AMD Fans auf einmal noch nie was besseres als Nvidia im PC hatten  Markentreue ist bei den meisten vom Geldbeutel und Neidfaktor abhängig.


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

Ich versuche ja neutral zu bleiben, aber NV macht es mir schon sehr sehr schwer. Aber man sieht ja auch an den Zahlen, Touring/RTX ist wie Fermi damals ein big Fail, das kann man nun mal drehen und wenden wie man will, es bleibt Fail.

Wenn es AMD jetzt mit Navi clever anstellt, kann das ein Turnaround bewirken, die Zeit ist reif!


----------



## Khabarak (17. Mai 2019)

HyperBeast schrieb:


> Einfach mal ordentliche Grafikkarten rausbringen



Tja... wenn das reichen würde.
Die 5870 war die bessere Karte und trotzdem hat Nvidia später gelauncht und mit der Fermi Generation einen irren Sprung im Marktanteil gemacht.

Ein gutes Produkt reicht nicht


----------



## MoneyRulez (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Der High-End-Markt ist sehr klein, was man auch gut an der oft gehassten Steam-Statistik sehen kann.
> Hier ist aber auch gut AMD Strukturschwäche sichtbar.
> AMD kann einzig im Retailhandel mithalten, und es fehlen wichtige Bereiche wie die OEMs, und der Bereich Datacenter, wo Intel (OEM) und Nvidia (Datacenter) dominieren.


Die Leistungsführerschaft wirkt sich positiv auf den Markennahmen aus, das ist einer der Gründe, warum nVidia sich auch in der Unterklasse trotz schlechteren P/L Verhältnisses ganz gut halten konnte und war sicher auch einer der Gründe, warum AMD die schlecht für Gamer angepasste RadeonVII auf den Markt brachte nur um dort überhaupt etwas vorweisen zu können. Für OEM/Notebook/Datacenter spielt die Energieeffizienz eine wichtigere Rolle als bei Retail. Retail Gamer sind halt nur ein Teil der Kundschaft und auch hier weiß man leider nicht, wie groß ihr Anteil im Vergleich zu den anderen Bereichen ist.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

Das Verhältnis ist ganz gut sichtbar bei Nvidia, da die Geforce-Sparte hauptsächlich den OEM-Bereich und den Retailhandel abbildet, und Datacenter eine eigene Sparte bei Nvidia ist.
Was man leider nicht sehen kann ist das Verhältnis zwischen Retailhandel und OEMs bei Nvidia.

Bei Nvidia hat man aber nicht aus Spass betont das es über 100 neue Laptops gibt, was hauptsächlich OEMs betrifft.
Hier trickst Nvidia übrigens auch gerne bei den Bezeichnungen, wo höhere Nummern ein neues Produkt suggerieren (ich weiß AMD auch ^^), und nicht selten Pascal drin ist.


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit Freuden meinen Teil für einen Nvidia Umsatz beigetragen und mir eine RTX 2080 Ti gekauft. So teuer war sie auch nicht für ihre 1400€. Mehr kann ich nicht tun.
> 
> @NVIDIA: Kopf hoch, das wird wieder ! Die AMD Billigheimer sind eh nur Neidisch. Aber ihr könnt sie auf eure Seite schlagen, geht einfach paar € runter mit eurer Karte dann werdet ihr sehen wie viele TREUE AMD Fans auf einmal noch nie was besseres als Nvidia im PC hatten  Markentreue ist bei den meisten vom Geldbeutel und Neidfaktor abhängig.



Dieser post ist eine Kriegserklärung!


----------



## Gast20190527 (17. Mai 2019)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Dieser post ist eine Kriegserklärung!



Warum? Weil ich 1400€ als nicht viel Geld ansehe? Oder weil ich schreibe das AMD Käufer Billigheimer sind ? Oder weil ich schreibe das die ganzen Leute die hier einen auf Nvidia ist mist und AMD ist deutlich besser machen das nur sagen weil AMD weniger kostet ? Was ist am Ende falsch? 99% aller Diskussionen hier im Forum sind nur wegen den Preisen. Ich wette das 80% der AMD Freunde hier im Forum ohne widerrede eine Nvidia Karte kaufen würden, wenn sie 200€ günstiger wäre.

Was kann ich dafür das hier nur Leute unterwegs sind die wenig Geld zur Verfügung haben und ihre Entscheidungen anhand des eigenen Geldbeutels treffen? In meinen Augen brauchen wir mal wieder nen ordentlichen Mining Boom das die Hardwarepreise wieder steigen.


----------



## Waupee (17. Mai 2019)

Wow ne 2080 TI und was bringt sie Retraycing in Full HD 

Ein Hoch auf NV


----------



## MoneyRulez (17. Mai 2019)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Ich versuche ja neutral zu bleiben, aber NV macht es mir schon sehr sehr schwer. Aber man sieht ja auch an den Zahlen, Touring/RTX ist wie Fermi damals ein big Fail, das kann man nun mal drehen und wenden wie man will, es bleibt Fail.
> 
> Wenn es AMD jetzt mit Navi clever anstellt, kann das ein Turnaround bewirken, die Zeit ist reif!


Als Kunde bin ich von nVidia und von AMD enttäuscht. AMD liefert seit Ewigkeiten nichts neues und nVidia lässt sich seinen technischen Vorsprung bestens bezahlen und spart dann noch am VRam.


----------



## XD-User (17. Mai 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit Freuden meinen Teil für einen Nvidia Umsatz beigetragen und mir eine RTX 2080 Ti gekauft. So teuer war sie auch nicht für ihre 1400€. Mehr kann ich nicht tun.
> 
> @NVIDIA: Kopf hoch, das wird wieder ! Die AMD Billigheimer sind eh nur Neidisch. Aber ihr könnt sie auf eure Seite schlagen, geht einfach paar € runter mit eurer Karte dann werdet ihr sehen wie viele TREUE AMD Fans auf einmal noch nie was besseres als Nvidia im PC hatten  Markentreue ist bei den meisten vom Geldbeutel und Neidfaktor abhängig.



Deine Kommentare waren auch mal neutral und qualitativ...


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Ich wette das 80% der AMD Freunde hier im Forum ohne widerrede eine Nvidia Karte kaufen würden, wenn sie 200€ günstiger wäre.



Niemals!

Es gibt viele user die aus Prinzip kein NV kaufen würden, weil der Verein durch und durch korrupt ist, sowas gehört einfach nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Leuenzahn (17. Mai 2019)

Hmmm... das "leichte" Plus im Desktopgrakahandel dürfte sich wohl auf die gute Propaganda der wundermäßigen RT Kerne und der damit verbundenen überteuerten Grakas zurückführen laßen. Und der Opfer der Propaganda. Was für ein Pech, daß das RT auch auf einer bald ausgemusterten Vega 56 läuft, die so um die 270€ zu haben ist. 

Problem?

Wenn jetzt AMD Navi schiebt und die möglicherweise damit sogar über der 2070 bis an die 2080 wildern, zu gutem Preis (250€ - 400€), dann ist da erstmal keine Not mehr Nvidia Karten unter einer 2080 zu kaufen. Dann ist es vorbei mit den guten Zahlen.


----------



## Rollora (17. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hast du ja völlig recht, aber eine Navi mit sehr wenig Verbrauch mit RX 570 Leistung, die auch ins Notebook passt, wäre halt zu wünschen. Mit 7nm müssten sie eigentlich etwas bringen was RX 570 Leistung bei 75 Watt bringt, das wäre schon der richtige Schritt.



Also inetwa das was Nvidia schon in 16/12nm hat?

Ich hoffe bei Navi auf mehr


----------



## Rollora (17. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du solltest mal nachdenken, bevor du so eine Aussage triffst!
> Geforce ist im Plus, zum unterirdischen letzten Quartal, als es nur Turing mit 2070, 2080 und 2080TI gab.
> Seit dem haben sie die 2060, 1660TI, 1660 und 1650 gelauncht, plus die ganzen Notebookableger, also alles was mehr Volumen bringt als die teueren Produkte und mit den nicht "Turing Karten" (1660TI, 1660. 1650) auch mehr Marge.
> 
> Das einberechnet und das Navi noch nicht auf dem MArkt ist, sind 11% Umsatzwachstum äußerst mager, eher wirklich schlecht, aber vielleicht hilft ihnen ja ein Minimg Comeback, darüber wird ja offensichtlich spekuliert.



Naja das Mining wird auf GPUs wohl nicht mehr kommen. Außerdem hilft der Jojo Effekt auch niemanden.

Was Turing betrifft halt ich mich eher an 3dcenter

"Man kann allerdings gemäß dieser Zahlen auch nicht sagen, das Turing irgendwie schlecht laufen würde – die nVidia-Umsätze liegen derzeit ähnlich wie seinerzeit bei der Pascal-Generation (noch vor dem Cryptomining-Boom)."
Die nVidia-Geschaeftsergebnisse im ersten Quartal 2019 | 3DCenter.org


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

Persönlich sehe ich allerdings nur in sehr sehr ausgewählten Situationen Navi auf 2080Ti niveau. Allerdings nur in der Kombi Zen 2- Navi


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Dann ist es vorbei mit den guten Zahlen.


Gute Zahlen hat Nvidia schon jetzt nicht bei dem wirklich massiven Gewinneinbruch.
Sie konnten lediglich den Umsatz in der Geforce-Sparte stabilisieren, nicht mehr.

Der Bereich Datacenter, der bisher immer stark gewachsen ist, ist zu ersten Mal im Minus, seit Jahren!!!


			
				Jan schrieb:
			
		

> In den Geschäftsbereichen Professional Visualization und Data Center* fiel der Umsatz hingegen um neun respektive sieben Prozent*.


Nvidia: GeForce bringt Wachstum ggue. der Prae-Mining-AEra - ComputerBase


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

Hauptsache NvidiaBase hat es noch irgendwie geschafft, die 30% Rückgang positiv in der Headline zu verpacken...
Andere Seiten sind da etwas objektiver, sachlicher und nennen das Kind beim Namen!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Mai 2019)

Rollora schrieb:


> Aha Geforce im Plus. Wo sind alle Leute hin die gesagt haben die RTX bleibe im Laden liegen?



Die sind hier im Thread und sind nicht in der Lage die Zahlen ohne bias zu betrachten.
Mining ist vorbei, demenstprechend sind Zahlen für den gleichen Fertigungsprozess was Geforces angeht gut bis sehr gut.
Man übertritt leicht das Niveau vor dem Mining Boom, das ist mehr als respektabel, zu behaupten RTX verkaufe sich schlecht ist wohl wieder einer bestimmten Atitüde oder Filterblase geschuldet.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vermutlich muss eine Karte wie die RTX 2060 erst um die 700 Dollar kosten, die RTX 2080Ti die 2500  Dollar Marke ankratzen und eine Titan nicht unter 5000 Dollar über die Ladentheke gehen, bis es mal für Nvidia wie Blei im Regal liegen bleibt...



Angebot und Nachfrage. Ist die Nachfrage zu einem bestimmten Preis zu gering und untertrifft bei weitem das Angebot, sinkt der Preis.
Passen die Preise für den Markt, dann werden sie auch nicht gesenkt.



Edelhamster schrieb:


> Von 1,723 Mrd. auf 1,055 Mrd. im Jahresvergleich runter ist heftig.



Ja, Miningblase eben, was willst du da erwarten?
Bei AMD sind die  GPU Verkäufe noch viel stärker eingebrochen, da bleibt niemand verschont.



Khabarak schrieb:


> Naja... ist noch immer ewig weit vom letzten Jahr entfernt und durch das deutlich höhere Preisniveau ist es leichter mit weniger verkauften Einheiten den geringen Anstieg zu meistern..



Welches höhere Preisniveau? Pascal ist im Preis stark gefallen (GTX 1060 für aktuell 169 Euro), die einzige Karte die über dem Preisniveau von Pascal abgesetzt wird, ist die 2080 Ti.
Nein, das Preisniveau wurde im Schnitt mit hoher Sicherheit nicht gesteigert, Releasepreis der 1080 lag bei 789 Euro, die GTX 1070 im Bereich von 500 Euro.
Lächerlich wie du diese Behauptungen mal eben so raushaust, vielleicht mal ein bisschen mehr überlegen?
Weniger verkaufte Einheiten hat man sicherlich nicht, ganz einfach weil die beliebteste GPU von allen die GTX 1060 fast um 100 Euro gefallen ist, selbst die 1660 günstiger ist und die 1660Ti das Preisniveau der GTX 1060 eingenommen hat.



Khabarak schrieb:


> Die Marge ist von 54,7% auf 58,4% gestiegen.



Quelle? Welche Karten schließt das ein, nur Geforce oder auch den professionellen Sektor?


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

Nein, die Zahlen sind schon längst Mining bereinigt. Sonst hätte man in der Geforce-Spart nicht den Umsatz leicht steigern können.
Genau deshalb ist ja der Kontrast zum massiven Gewinnrückgang so heftig.

Ursprünglich hatte Nvidia auch 500 Millionen mehr Umsatz geplant, und dass selbst gesetzte Ziel weit verfehlt.



			
				Jan schrieb:
			
		

> Für das 4. Quartal 2019 hatte Nvidia ursprünglich allerdings auch noch mit einem* 500 Millionen US-Dollar höheren Umsatz gerechnet*.


Nvidia: GeForce bringt Wachstum ggue. der Prae-Mining-AEra - ComputerBase


----------



## MoneyRulez (17. Mai 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Hmmm... das "leichte" Plus im Desktopgrakahandel dürfte sich wohl auf die gute Propaganda der wundermäßigen RT Kerne und der damit verbundenen überteuerten Grakas zurückführen laßen. Und der Opfer der Propaganda. Was für ein Pech, daß das RT auch auf einer bald ausgemusterten Vega 56 läuft, die so um die 270€ zu haben ist.


Alle Grafikkarten können Path-Tracing auch ohne RT cores und etwa gleich schnell. Habe eben mal in meiner Restekiste nach geschaut und eine Radeon 7000 PCI gefunden. Ein kräftiger Wurf der Karte parallel zur Lichteinfallrichtung ergab etwa 1 Ray pro Sekunde bei drei Interationen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du solltest mal nachdenken, bevor du so eine Aussage triffst!



Und du solltest mal nachdenken bevor du einen ganzen Post absetzt, denn es ist unbestreitbar so, dass die Zahlen im mindesten auf ähnlichem Niveau von Pascal liegen und sich somit nicht im Ansatz ein schlechter RTX Verkauf belegen lässt.
Würden sich die Karten schlecht verkaufen, dann würden auch die Umsätze deutlich runter gehen, tun sie aber nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Geforce ist im Plus, zum unterirdischen letzten Quartal, als es nur Turing mit 2070, 2080 und 2080TI gab.



Breaking News, die Midrange Karten bringen den größeren Kuchen ein, nicht die High End Karten.
Das wird doch sonst bei AMD immer so betont, wie wichtig der Midrangebereich ist, jetzt ist es angeblich trotzdem wieder schlecht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Das einberechnet und das Navi noch nicht auf dem MArkt ist, sind 11% Umsatzwachstum äußerst mager, eher wirklich schlecht,



Sorry aber du hast doch keinerlei Ahnung und willst Nvidia nur gezielt bashen und schlechtmachen.
Die Verkäufe sind gut, punkt, wenn irgendwelche Verkäufe mieserabel und wirklich schlecht sind, dann sind das diese von AMD, aber sicherlich nicht die von Nvidia.
Die sind auf dem Niveau von Pascal und Pascal wurde sehr gut verkauft.
Absolut lachhaft wie hier wieder gezielt versucht wird Falschinformationen,Mythen und Verschwörunsgtheorien unters Volk zu bringen.



Chatstar schrieb:


> Gemessen an den gerade zu fantastischen Wachstumsraten der letzten Jahre sind die Zahlen eine Entäuschung. Die enorme Abhängigkeit von den launischen  Gamern bleibt.



Du bezeichnest die Miningblase als Laune der Gamer? Zu dem Unsinn muss man auch erst einmal kommen.



Freiheraus schrieb:


> Das einzige das wächst sind die GPU-Preise, die Nachfrage und Absatzmenge (Stückzahl) muss zwangläufig gesunken sein, da er Umsazt bei stark gestiegenen Preisen dennoch ähnlich bzw. lediglich leicht gestiegen ist.



Der Durchschnitsspreis einer Geforce GPU ist eher nicht gestiegen, demzufolge werden auch mehr Einheiten (Pascal+ Turing) abgesetzt.
Oder wie soll eine einzige Karte oberhalb des Preisniveaus von Pascal, den durchschnittlichen Preis einer Geforce GPU gesteigert haben? Kaffeesatzleserei ist das.
Gekauft werden 2070 wie 2080, die bei den Preisen einer 1080 und 1080 Ti liegen, tendenziell ein bisschen drunter, die 2080 Ti ist da deutlich weniger Absatzrelevant.


----------



## Don-71 (17. Mai 2019)

Ich bin halt fest davon überzeugt mehr Ahnung als du zu haben und auch den Markt neutraler zu betrachten!
Ende der Durchsage!
Auch sonst interessiert mich deine Meinung eher gar nicht!


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

Komm schon Schaffe, an Nvidia macht sich nach diesen Zahlen der Geruch von Verwesung breit, er wird stärker werden, dafür wird AMD Navi schon sorgen, soviel ist mal sicher!


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Wenn man RTX 2070 Leistung für ~350€ anbieten könnte, in Form von Navi 10, wo AMD immer noch gut Gewinn machen kann, ist dass ja trotzdem ein Preiskampf..



Warum habt ihr immer das Verlangen und die Erwartungshaltung, dass AMD ihre 7nm GPU´s verschenkt?
Hast du schonmal auf den Preis der Radeon VII geschaut? Die ist lauter, heißer, etwas teurer und langsamer als eine 2080 und bietet als einzigen positiven Punkt 16GB Speicher, den man momentan nicht benötigt.
Einen Preiskampf braucht niemand, schon gar nicht AMD.


matty2580 schrieb:


> Nvidia hat nun einmal einen massiven Gewinnrückgang.



Und das liegt an dem Ende der Miningblase und nicht an Turing, schon erstaunlich, dass man diese Differenzierung nicht auf die Kette bekommt.
Auch wenn die Performance nur etwas gesteigert wird, benötigen die Leute eben frühere oder später doch mal eine neue Karte oder haben Pascal ausgelassen.



Chatstar schrieb:


> Aber man sieht ja auch an den Zahlen, Touring/RTX ist wie Fermi damals ein big Fail, das kann man nun mal drehen und wenden wie man will, es bleibt Fail.



Du behauptest also das komplette Gegenteil von dem was die Fakten zeigen, was hat das denn für einen Grund/Bewandnis?



Chatstar schrieb:


> Persönlich sehe ich allerdings nur in sehr sehr ausgewählten Situationen Navi auf 2080Ti niveau. Allerdings nur in der Kombi Zen 2- Navi



Und ich packe mir nur sehr ausgewählten Cheddar auf meine Schweinemedallions!



matty2580 schrieb:


> Gute Zahlen hat Nvidia schon jetzt nicht bei dem wirklich massiven Gewinneinbruch.



Tut mir leid, sie haben hervorragende Zahlen und halten sie auf hohem Niveau, ob da jetzt Datacenter mal etwas zurückgeht oder nicht, spielt da keine Rolle.
Schau dir bitte mal die Umsatzzahlen der letzten 10 Jahre an, konsequent gestiegen, den sinnlosen Mininganstieg jetzt mal ignoriert, weil das hoffentlich nie wieder kommt.
Was für eine sinnlose Verschwendung von Ressourcen für nichts.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Ursprünglich hatte Nvidia auch 500 Millionen mehr Umsatz geplant, und dass selbst gesetzte Ziel weit verfehlt.



Jup, haben sie, weil sie nicht wissen können, wie viele Karten wirklich für Mining genutzt werden.
Das waren dann mehr als prognostiziert.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin halt fest davon überzeugt mehr Ahnung als du zu haben und auch den Markt neutraler zu betrachten!



Dann darf man doch die Frage stellen, warum du dann nicht in der Lage bist Unternehmenszahlen einzuschätzen und konsequent faktenresistent einfach wie ein Sturkopf das Gegenteil behauptest.
Nvidias Zahlen sind also "sehr schlecht", selten so geschmunzelt, da scheint generell der Stachel sehr tief zu sitzen, dass AMD aktuell nicht mithalten kann, dafür läufts bei den CPU´s sehr gut.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Würden sich die Karten schlecht verkaufen, dann würden auch die Umsätze deutlich runter gehen, tun sie aber nicht.


Man weiß gar nicht, wie dass Verhältnis zwischen OEM-Verkäufen und dem Retrailhandel hier ist, weil Nvidia solche Zahlen absichtlich verschleiert.
Aus Spass hat man aber nicht betont, dass es über 100 neue Laptops gibt, die großteils aber alle OEM-Geschäft sind.

Zu Recht wurde hier im Thread aber schon darauf hin gewiesen, dass bei annähernd gleichen Umsatz die Margen deutlich gesunken sind bei Nvidia, und natürlich auch die Stückzahlen, da es von Pascal auf Turing einen deutlichen Preissprung gab. Es wurden also weniger GPUs verkauft, dass aber zu höheren Preisen, damit der Umsatz sich überhaupt stabilisieren konnte.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Einen Preiskampf braucht niemand, schon gar nicht AMD.


Wenn AMD zum gleichen P/L-Verhältnis verkaufen würde wie es aktuell Nvidia macht, ist ganz klar was passieren würde.
Die Leute kaufen dann nur noch Nvidia, und AMDs GPUs liegen wie Blei in den Händlerregalen.
Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass man das bei AMD weiß.....


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Mai 2019)

Tja, Pech gehabt.
Zwar mehr eingenommen aber weniger Karten verkauft.
Wird sich auf langer Zeit rechen.
AMD brauch nur noch eine gute Karte auf den Markt bringen, dann hat NV genau die selben Probleme wie Intel.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Mai 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Oder weil ich schreibe das die ganzen Leute die hier einen auf Nvidia ist mist und AMD ist deutlich besser machen das nur sagen weil AMD weniger kostet?



AMD ist nicht deutlich besser weil die Grakas im Schnitt günstiger sind (derzeit), AMD wird von vielen hier im Forum bei aktueller Marktlage & Angebot als das bessere P/L Angebot betrachtet. Nvidia hat die gestiegene Leistung von Pascal zu Turing zu sehr verteuert und damit Kritik auf sich gezogen.



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Was ist am Ende falsch? 99% aller Diskussionen hier im Forum sind nur wegen den Preisen. Ich wette das 80% der AMD Freunde hier im Forum ohne widerrede eine Nvidia Karte kaufen würden, wenn sie 200€ günstiger wäre.



Ich würds anders forumlieren: 80% derjenigen die gegen aktuelle Nvidia Preise wettern würden Nvidia Karten kaufen wenn einer 30% Leistungssteigerung nicht eine teilweise 100% Preissteigerung gegenüberstehen würde.
1400€ für eine Graka... Ich hab 700 für meine 1080ti bezahlt - deine 2080ti ist 100% teurer, aber bei weitem nicht 100% schneller. Nicht mal im Ansatz. Und hier liegt für viele User das Problem - eine Preissteigerung bei fragwürdigem Mehrwert.

Und selbstverständlich drehen sich die Masse der Diskussionen um den Preis. Niemand hat Geld zu verschenken, außer denjenigen die anhand der Anonymität des Internets behaupten Geld wäre im Überfluss vorhanden und sowieso kein Problem. 
Komisch bei der Fraktion: An GPU und CPU wird laut eigener Aussage kein Cent gespart, nur das teuerste vom teuren. Der Rest ist dann oftmals das billigste am Markt. Gibt ja einige Beispiele die hier im Forum aktiv waren die das so gehandhabt hatten. Wie die ganzen gefakten Fotos auf Instagram von den Pseudoreichen kiddies müssen einige hier im Forum eben auf Pseudoreich tun indem man solche Aussagen trifft. Naja, wers eben nötig hat sich über sowas zu definieren.



Danielneedles schrieb:


> Was kann ich dafür das hier nur Leute unterwegs sind die wenig Geld zur Verfügung haben und ihre Entscheidungen anhand des eigenen Geldbeutels treffen?



Woran soll man denn sonst Entscheidungen treffen? Gut, vllt triffst du deine Entscheidungen nach dem Mondkalender, Menschen die in der Realität leben, vollkommen unabhängig wieviel Geld sie zur Verfügung haben, wären dumm wenn sie vor einem Kauf nicht einen Preisvergleich und einen Preis-Leistungsvergleich machen würden.
Kann ich mir neue Hardware leisten? Pff jederzeit, Geld ist da nichtmal im Ansatz das Thema. Nur warum sollte ich diese Preise bezahlen, v.a. bei überschaubarem Leistungsgewinn?


----------



## Atma (17. Mai 2019)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Komm schon Schaffe, an Nvidia macht sich nach diesen Zahlen der Geruch von Verwesung breit, er wird stärker werden, dafür wird AMD Navi schon sorgen, soviel ist mal sicher!


Du bist so dermaßen peinlich und kommst nur aus deinem Loch gekrochen, um beim ewigen Nvidia vs. AMD Grabenkrieg zu stänkern. AMD hat bereits mehrmals betont, dass Navi in den Mainstream kommt und die Radeon VII die Speerspitze bleibt. An der Gesamtsituation wird sich also 0,0 nichts ändern.

Lisa Su weiß sehr gut, dass Nvidia zu aktuellem Zeitpunkt uneinholbar ist. Aus dem Grund konzentriert sie sich auf andere Bereiche in denen Nvidia nichts zu melden hat.


----------



## Rollora (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Gute Zahlen hat Nvidia schon jetzt nicht bei dem wirklich massiven Gewinneinbruch.
> Sie konnten lediglich den Umsatz in der Geforce-Sparte stabilisieren, nicht mehr.


Man hat keine Rekordzahlen mehr, das stimmt. Aber man muss auch sagen, dass Nvidia jetzt 3-4 Jahre von Rekord zu Rekord gehechtet ist und irgendwann ja die Blase platzen musste und man wieder "normale" Zahlen haben wird.
Und man muss auch sagen, Nvidias Umsatz ist natürlich keine 3 Mrd mehr wie noch vor 1.5 Jahren, aber man hat immer noch einen Umsatz fast allein mit GPUs, der AMDs Gesamtumsatz nahe kommt, aber da kommen GPUs, CPUs usw usf dazu


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

Nee, dass ist jetzt zu extrem dargestellt Atma.
Schon jetzt konkurriert Polaris (10), die älteste Architektur von AMD, direkt mit aktuellen Nvidia Produkten bis hoch zur 2060.
AMD macht da gerade "Schweinepreise" mit ihren 570/580/590, wo Nvidia mit dem P/L-Verhältnis nicht mithalten kann, und dann auch noch teilweise mit guten Spielebundles.

Also selbst wenn Navi 10 auf Polaris 10 Niveau wäre, was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, würde man Nvidia P/L-mäßig unter Druck setzen.
Navi 10 wird aber mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit deutlich besser werden als Polaris 10.
AMD hat hier immerhin eine bessere Fertigung bei TSMC in 7nm, und eine überarbeitete Architektur, die auch noch in allen kommenden Konsolen von Sony und MS drin ist.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Man weiß gar nicht, wie dass Verhältnis zwischen OEM-Verkäufen und dem Retrailhandel hier ist, weil Nvidia solche Zahlen absichtlich verschleiert.



Das wusste man auch bei Pascal nicht, aber warum sollte sich das Verhältnis von OEM, Retailhandel oder Notebookmarkt plötzlich so stark ändern?


matty2580 schrieb:


> Aus Spass hat man aber nicht betont, dass es über 100 neue Laptops gibt, die großteils aber alle OEM-Geschäft sind.



Und du glaubst diese hundert Laptops gab es bei Pascal also nicht? Frommer Wunsch.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Zu Recht wurde hier im Thread aber schon darauf hin gewiesen das bei annähernd gleichen Umsatz die Margen deutlich gesunken sind bei Nvidia, und natürlich auch die Stückzahlen, da es von Pascal auf Turing einen deutlichen Preissprung gab.



Grundsätzlich grob falsch. Weder sind die Margen "deutlich" gesunken, noch die Stückzahlen, noch ist das Preisniveau deutlich gestiegen.
Wie soll das Preisniveau deutlich steigen, wenn nur eine einzige Karte das Preisniveau von Pascal überbietet, gleichzeitig aber die Preise von Pascal gesenkt wurden und die 1660 und 1660 Ti sowie RTX 2060, RTX 2070 und RTX 2080 nicht höher bepreist sind als Pascal? Sondern 1660 und 1660Ti sogar den Preis der GTX 1060 unterbieten?


matty2580 schrieb:


> Es wurden also weniger GPUs verkauft, dass aber zu höheren Preisen, damit der Umsatz sich überhaupt stabilisieren konnte.



Das glaube ich wie bereits gesagt nicht, denn man hat viele Pascal GPU´s deutlich im Preis gesenkt, sowie auch die kleien Turings deutlich günstiger einsteigen lassen.


matty2580 schrieb:


> Wenn AMD zum gleichen P/L-Verhältnis verkaufen würde wie es aktuell Nvidia macht, ist ganz klar was passieren würde.
> Die Leute kaufen dann nur noch Nvidia, und AMDs GPUs liegen wie Blei in den Händlerregalen.



Nicht wenn AMD dieselbe Effizienz aufbietet und endlich mal einen leises Referenzdesign kommt.
Dann wird AMD genauso verkauft, schon gesehen bei der HD 5000, HD 3870, etc.pp.
Effizienz ist wichtig, dann kommt man auch wieder in OEM PC´s in Notebooks.


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

@Atma

Warum?

Nvidia hat doch vollkommen den Bezug bzw. das Gefühl für den Gamer verloren und genau da setzt AMD an, den Gamer an die Hand zu nehmen und mit Navi zum guten Kurs zurück zu gewinnen.
Wenn das gelinkt bekommt Nvidia ein Problem, denn mit ihrem überteuerten Highend-Krempel kommen sie nicht mehr weit und trocknen aus, klingt blöd ist aber so.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Und du glaubst diese hundert Laptops gab es bei Pascal also nicht? Frommer Wunsch.



Lesen, verstehen:



> Announced a record number of gaming laptop models based on Turing GPUs from the world’s top makers, bringing the total launched this year to nearly 100.


NVIDIA Announces Financial Results for First Quarter Fiscal 2020 | NVIDIA Newsroom

Nvidia selbst spricht von einer Rekordanzahl an Laptop Modellen.


----------



## Atma (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Nee, dass ist jetzt zu extrem dargestellt Atma.
> Schon jetzt konkurriert Polaris (10), die älteste Architektur von AMD, direkt mit aktuellen Nvidia Produkten bis hoch zur 2060.
> AMD macht da gerade "Schweinepreise" mit ihren 570/580/590, wo Nvidia mit dem P/L-Verhältnis nicht mithalten kann, und dann auch noch teilweise mit guten Spielebundles.


Und was genau soll Navi anders machen? Das Performanceplus im Mainstream war über die letzten Jahre äußerst dünn, daran wird auch Navi nichts ändern. Die Architektur wurde primär für Sony und MS entwickelt und somit auf Effizienz getrimmt, die Varianten für den Desktop sind Nebenprodukte.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

Habe ich doch beschrieben....

Damit deine Darstellung aufgeht, müsste Navi 10 auf Polaris 10 Niveau sein.

Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür? ^^


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

Navi macht genau das: Insane Performance for less money, zumindest gegenüber dem Wettbewerb, Besser geht's Nicht.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Nee, dass ist jetzt zu extrem dargestellt Atma.
> Schon jetzt konkurriert Polaris (10), die älteste Architektur von AMD, direkt mit aktuellen Nvidia Produkten bis hoch zur 2060.



Eine RX 590 schafft es um 8% nicht an eine GTX 1660 heran und bietet nicht mal ein besseres Preisleistungsverhältnis.
Vielleicht zahlst du für die billigen 590 mit hoher Lautstärke 20 Euro weniger, hast aber auch etwas weniger Leistung und zahlst das innerhalb eines Jahres beim Strombedarf wieder drauf.
Wie soll Polaris mit einer RTX 2060 konkurrieren? Wieso behauptet man einen solchen Quatsch? AMD konkurriert nur deswegen, weil sie den Preis für Polaris so weit gesenkt haben.
Und man bekommt übrigens auch eine GTX 1060 6GB für 169 Euro, also konkurriert AMD immernoch mit Pascal.



matty2580 schrieb:


> AMD macht da gerade "Schweinepreise" mit ihren 570/580/590, wo Nvidia mit dem P/L-Verhältnis nicht mithalten kann, und dann auch noch teilweise mit guten Spielebundles.



Die ist eine einzige Karte, die 570, alle anderen Karten sind vom P/L nicht besser, im Gegenteil.
Und die 570 mit knapp 100 Watt mehr Verbrauch als eine GTX 1650 für 10 bis 15% mehr Power muss man auch erst einmal wollen.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Also selbst wenn Navi 10 auf Polaris 10 Niveau wäre, was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, würde man Nvidia P/L-mäßig unter Druck setzen.



Navi besitzt 2560 Shader, ist also eine Karte auf dem max. Niveau einer Vega 56, für 249 US Dollar +, die 1660 Ti, liegt aktuell bei 259 Euro.
Die Karten werden sich in etwa duellieren, bis knapp hoch zur 2060, das ist in etwa realistisch für eine Mittelklassekarte als Nachfolger von Polaris.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Lesen, verstehen:



Und mehr Modelle bedeuten jetzt automatisch mehr Absatz?
Wenn das jetzt 5 Design Wins mehr sind, als bei Pascal ist das nahezu irrelevant.
Turing verkauft sich gut, da bringt es auch nichts verzweifelt irgendwelche Ausflüchte zu suchen.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

Ist ja gut, ich setzt dich schon auf ignore.....

Und anders als es einige im Forum hier behaupten, habe ich noch nicht einmal 1% der angemeldeten User hier auf ignore.

Viel Spass noch weiterhin PolyOnePolymer bei PCGH.


----------



## Atma (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Damit deine Darstellung aufgeht, müsste Navi 10 auf Polaris 10 Niveau sein.


Es wird nicht nur den einen Navi geben, das Namensschema Navi 10 oder 20 wurde nirgends offiziell bestätigt. Es ist Unsinn schon wieder alles daran festzumachen, Namen sind nichts als Schall und Rauch. Navi wird ziemlich sicher Polaris und Vega ersetzen, beide sind in die Jahre gekommen und Vega kommt mit unnötig teurem HBM2 daher. An der Gesamtsituation hinsichtlich der Performance ändert das trotzdem nichts, Nvidia ist und bleibt uneinholbar. AMD wird eventuell eine bessere Marge haben, das war's aber auch schon.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

Das ist unlogisch, da Navi besser als Polaris sein muss.
Ich habe auch nie behauptet das es nur einen Navi Chip gibt.
Ähnlich wie bei Polaris wird es viele Chips geben.

Wenn man hoch bis zu Vega 65 alles ersetzt, verbessert sich natürlich trotzdem deutlich dass P/L-Verhältnis von AMD.
Es wäre ja auch sehr merkwürdig, wenn dass nicht so wäre....


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

@Atma
Das doch Unsinn, AMD wird mit Navi die Führerschaft im Mainstream sukzessive ausbauen, um Nvidia zumindest in dem Bereich aus zu trocknen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Mai 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> AMD wird von vielen hier im Forum bei aktueller Marktlage & Angebot als das bessere P/L Angebot betrachtet. Nvidia hat die gestiegene Leistung von Pascal zu Turing zu sehr verteuert und damit Kritik auf sich gezogen.



Ich glaube ehrlichgesagt kaum, dass viele das so sehen, das Forum hier stellt da ganz offensichtlich eine krasse Ausnahme zu dem Durchschnittskäufer da.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich würds anders forumlieren: 80% derjenigen die gegen aktuelle Nvidia Preise wettern würden Nvidia Karten kaufen wenn einer 30% Leistungssteigerung nicht eine teilweise 100% Preissteigerung gegenüberstehen würde.



Da pickst du dir ja wieder das negativste Beispiel heraus, welches sich finden lässt, ein klassischer Hoffgang, 699 Dollar zu 999 Dollar sind genauo wo 100% Preissteigerung?
AMD ist so verzweifelt, dass sie eine teure Vega 56 aktuell für 249 Euro raushauen müssen, weil Nvidia die 1660 Ti gebracht hat, die ein paar Prozent langsamer ist, dafür aber meistens nur die Hälfte an Strom benötigt und somit durch die Vega56 kaum eine Konkurrenz hat. Genau deshalb legt AMD Spielebundles auf, damit das Zeug gekauft wird.


hoffgang schrieb:


> 1400€ für eine Graka... Ich hab 700 für meine 1080ti bezahlt - deine 2080ti ist 100% teurer, aber bei weitem nicht 100% schneller.



Was soll das denn für eine Rechnung sein? Wieder mal am Unsinn verbreiten?
Die 2080 Ti war jetzt schon oft für 960 Euro verfügbar, man muss ja nicht unbedingt die teuerste 2080 Ti nehmen und mit der günstigsten 1080 Ti vergleichen, so ist das Argument reichleich durschaubar.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Der Rest ist dann oftmals das billigste am Markt. Gibt ja einige Beispiele die hier im Forum aktiv waren die das so gehandhabt hatten.



Ich weiß schon, da bin ich gemeint und nach wie vor erschließt sich mir nicht der Sinn für ein Board 300 Euro auszugeben wenn ein vernünftiges Z Board bereits bestens ausgestattet ist.
Das gilt für AMD builds genauso, ist unnötig und nicht notwendig.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Woran soll man denn sonst Entscheidungen treffen?



Da da fällt einem so einiges ein, in erster Linie vor allem der bessere Nvidia Treiber, der auch Spiele mit UE4 Engine und Indie Games viel besser unterstützt und in der eine Radeon VII in sehr vielen Spielen weniger Frames als eine 1660Ti liefert.
Dazu kommt noch Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch, was hier ja ganz offenbar in einer gewissen Filterblase komplett ausgeblendet wird.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Gut, vllt triffst du deine Entscheidungen nach dem Mondkalender, Menschen die in der Realität leben, vollkommen unabhängig wieviel Geld sie zur Verfügung haben, wären dumm wenn sie vor einem Kauf nicht einen Preisvergleich und einen Preis-Leistungsvergleich machen würden.



Machen sie schon, aber leider ist der Preis nunmal nicht das einzige Kriterium, sondern da gibt es noch wesentlich mehr.
Diese Kriterien spielen erst dann wieder eine Rolle, wenn sie das AMD Lager bietet, vorher irrelevant.


----------



## Atma (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Das ist unlogisch, da Navi besser als Polaris sein muss.


Was ist daran unlogisch? Noch mal: AMD hat mehrmals betont Navi im Mainstream zu platzieren. Zu Navi ist rein gar nichts bekannt, du hoffst und stützt dich nur auf Spekulationen.



Chatstar schrieb:


> @AtmaDas doch Unsinn, AMD wird mit Navi die Führerschaft im Mainstream sukzessive ausbauen


Welche Führerschaft? Der Mainstreamking anhand der Marktanteile in den letzten Monaten und Jahren war und ist ohne Fanboy Brille doch sehr eindeutig die GTX 1060.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

Ärgere mich heute nicht so dolle. Du merkst doch ich habe schlechte Laune. ^^


----------



## hoffgang (17. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Und mehr Modelle bedeuten jetzt automatisch mehr Absatz?


Ging darum dass du schonwieder relativieren wolltest. Nvidia macht selbst Stimmung damit, eine Rekordanzahl an Laptops mit Turing am Markt zu haben.




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Turing verkauft sich gut, da bringt es auch nichts verzweifelt irgendwelche Ausflüchte zu suchen.



Ob sich Turing gut verkauft ist nach wie vor nicht erkennbar da Nvidia nach wie vor keine Verkaufszahlen nennt oder Stückzahlvergleiche zu Pascal.
Dass sich dieses Quartal die Zahlen bessern war abzusehen, schließlich hat Nvidia hier die günstigen Karten der Turing Reihe am Markt. Dass dann "nur" ein Wachstum von 11% gegenüber dem Vorquartal rausspringt haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker. 

Vor allem wie Nvidia das ganze kommuniziert.
In der Meldung zu Q4 hieß es noch, die teuren Turing Karten würden sich deutlich unter Erwartung verkaufen.
Zum Investors Day wurde eine fragwürdige Aussage zum Pascal / Turing Vergleich getroffen, nämlich dass sich Turing mehr Umsatz gemacht hätte als Pascal, in einem Vergleichszeitraum nach Launch. Das war ein extrem hanebüchener Vergleich der nichts zu den eigentlichen Absatzzahlen gesagt hat und auch der Aussage zu den Zahlen von Q4 konträr steht.
Jetzt reitet man weiter auf der Behaupung Turing wäre erfolgreicher als Pascal. Dabei muss man sich nur vor Augen halten: Da Turing teurer ist als Pascal, kann Nvidia auch mit weniger verkauften Einheiten mehr Umsatz generieren. D.h. auch eine solche vaage Aussage ist kein Indikator dafür wie gut / schlecht Turing sich tatsächlich verkauft, oder ob diese Behauptung überhaupt stimmt.

Solange Nvidia keine Stückzahlen liefert darf an diesen Aussagen gezweifelt werden. Man muss sich auch immer bewusst sein: Hier geht es darum VERTRAUEN der Aktionäre zu gewinnen. Nicht kritische User mit Tatsachen zu überzeugen.




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ich glaube ehrlichgesagt kaum, dass viele  das so sehen, das Forum hier stellt da ganz offensichtlich eine krasse  Ausnahme zu dem Durchschnittskäufer da.



Klar, der  Durchschnittskäufer kauft fertig PCs bei Media Markt oder bei Aldi.  Denkst du der Durchschnittliche PC User hat Ahnung von Hardware?




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Da pickst du dir ja wieder das negativste Beispiel heraus, welches sich  finden lässt, ein klassischer Hoffgang, 699 Dollar zu 999 Dollar sind  genauo wo 100% Preissteigerung?



Danielneedles hat  geschrieben seine GPU hat 1400€ gekostet. Gegenüber meiner 700€ 1080ti  sind das nunmal 100%. Er hat keine 999€ ausgegeben, sondern nach eigener  Aussage 1400€. Nicht ich mache das Beispiel, er liefert die Grundlage.
Das negativste Beispiel wäre eine Kingpin oder HoF für ~2000€, das wären fast 200% Mehrpreis...



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Was soll das denn für eine Rechnung sein? Wieder mal am Unsinn verbreiten?
> Die 2080 Ti war jetzt schon oft für 960 Euro verfügbar, man muss ja  nicht unbedingt die teuerste 2080 Ti nehmen und mit der günstigsten 1080  Ti vergleichen, so ist das Argument reichleich durschaubar.



Eine  1080ti Strixx OC ist nicht die günstigste 1080ti. Nur gabs Pascal halt  zu vertretbaren Preisen. Und nochmals, die Rechnung kommt zustande weil  Danielneedles den Preis genannt hat den ER bereit war zu zahlen und den  Bezug hergestellt hat, es würde am Geiz anderer User liegen.
Daraufhin  hab ich dargestellt, dass mir ein Aufpreis von 100% für die gebotene  Leistungssteigerung zuviel ist. Du musst, wenn du in Diskussionen  zwischen Usern einsteigen willst, schon den kompletten Kontext  verstehen.




Danielneedles schrieb:


> Also ich habe mit Freuden meinen Teil für  einen Nvidia Umsatz beigetragen und _mir eine RTX 2080 Ti gekauft. So  teuer war sie auch nicht für ihre 1400€_. Mehr kann ich nicht tun.


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Welche Führerschaft? Der Mainstreamking anhand der Marktanteile in den letzten Monaten und Jahren war ohne Fanboy Brille doch sehr eindeutig die GTX 1060.



Komm schon, gegen eine 1060 hat Polaris leichtes Spiel und mit Verlaub, was hat Nvidia AMD im unteren bis Mainstream den entgegen zu setzen, genau Nichts!

Nvidia ist im Nebel dieser RTX-Blase gefangen und weiß nicht wo der Ausgang ist, so schauts aus!


----------



## Atma (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ärgere mich heute nicht so dolle. Du merkst doch ich habe schlechte Laune. ^^


Es ist nicht meine Absicht dich zu ärgern, ich will AMD auch keinesfalls schlechtreden. Ein besseres P-/L Verhältnis wird AMD selbstverständlich wie so oft haben, doch glaubst du wirklich das wird nun grundlegend viel an der Marktsituation ändern? Der Desktop PC hat für AMD nicht mehr die höchste Priorität, das große Geld wird woanders gemacht. Sieht man doch schon gut an der Radeon VII, die nur ein Nebenprodukt auf Basis der Radeon Instinct darstellt.



Chatstar schrieb:


> Komm schon, gegen eine 1060 hat Polaris leichtes Spiel und mit Verlaub, was hat Nvidia AMD im unteren bis Mainstream den entgegen zu setzen, genau Nichts!


Du haust hier nur deine dummen Phrasen raus, halt endlich die Klappe. Danke.


----------



## matty2580 (17. Mai 2019)

Das klingt ja schon etwas anders. ^^

Wir habe heute übrigens einen sehr schönen Vollmond, wenn er durch die dichte Wolkendecke sichtbar ist.
Und draußen hängen bei mir in den Bäumen mindestens ein Schwarm von 20 Fledermäusen, die sich mit ihren Klick-Geräuschen deutlich bemerkbar machen.
Das sind einfach sehr faszinierende Tiere, und wunderschön.

Ich beobachte weiter, wenn die Tier auf Jagd ausschwärmen, und wünsche euch eine gute Nacht. ^^


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

Atma schrieb:


> Es ist nicht meine Absicht dich zu ärgern, ich will AMD auch keinesfalls schlechtreden.



Du machst AMD aber dauernd schlecht und dann sehe ich Rot, kleiner Wortwitz.


----------



## Atma (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich beobachte weiter, wenn die Tier auf Jagd ausschwärmen, und wünsche euch eine gute Nacht. ^^


Bei mir eher arbeitsreich. Ich muss dann noch auf Arbeit.



Chatstar schrieb:


> Du machst AMD aber dauernd schlecht und dann sehe ich Rot, kleiner Wortwitz.


Mache ich nicht, außer in deiner eigenen, kleinen AMD Welt vielleicht. Wenn ich schreibe, der Mainstreamking ist gemessen am Marktanteil die GTX 1060 gewesen, ist das die Wahrheit und kein AMD Bashing. Wenn ich schreibe, der Desktop PC hat für AMD nicht mehr die höchste Prio ist das ebenfalls die Wahrheit.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Mai 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ging darum dass du schonwieder relativieren wolltest.



Nein, du möchtest etwas, du versuchst krampfhaft die guten Turing Zahlen in den Notebookbereich zu schieben, dabei sind gerade da die Leistungssteigerungen am niedrigsten.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ob sich Turing gut verkauft ist nach wie vor nicht erkennbar da Nvidia nach wie vor keine Verkaufszahlen nennt oder Stückzahlvergleiche zu Pascal.



Für Realitätsverdreher wie dich, sicherlich nicht, da könnte man dir die Zahlen auch auf dem Silbertablett servieren und du würdest sie trotzdem nicht akzeptieren.
Für dich bleibt Turing eben ein Fail, weil das nötige Kleingeld fehlt, somit müssen die Zahlen natürlich auch schlecht sein, eben ganz nach deiner subjektiven Einschätzung aus der Filterblase.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Dass sich dieses Quartal die Zahlen bessern war abzusehen, schließlich hat Nvidia hier die günstigen Karten der Turing Reihe am Markt. Dass dann "nur" ein Wachstum von 11% gegenüber dem Vorquartal rausspringt haut mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker.



Warum sollte sich Turing auch so viel besser verkaufen als Pascal? Die Gamer sprießen nicht wie Pilze aus dem Boden und es sind nach wie vor massenhaft Miningkarten auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt.
Dafür ist es sogar noch ein Wunder, wie gut die Zahlen wirklich sind, denn alleine die Millionen GPU´s die sich nun für Mining nicht mehr lohnen werden auch in den Markt gedrückt.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Vor allem wie Nvidia das ganze kommuniziert.
> In der Meldung zu Q4 hieß es noch, die teuren Turing Karten würden sich deutlich unter Erwartung verkaufen.



Na weil du die Aussage aus dem Zusammenhang reißt und Nvidia nicht so viel Mining-Anteil an ihren Karten erwartet hat, zudem hat man ganz offenbar den Gebrauchtmarkt unterschätzt.
Passiert eben, dennoch sind die Zahlen auf dem Niveau von Pascal, und das ist trotz der riesigen Menge an Gebrauchtkarten für Mining die herumschwirren, eine sehr gute Bilanz.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Jetzt reitet man weiter auf der Behaupung Turing wäre erfolgreicher als Pascal.



Siehst du doch an den Zahlen, dass das sehr wohl zutreffen kann. Nvidia wird kaum Lügen verbreiten, wenn es um Absatzzahlen geht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> D.h. auch eine solche vaage Aussage ist kein Indikator dafür wie gut / schlecht Turing sich tatsächlich verkauft, oder ob diese Behauptung überhaupt stimmt.



Muss man sich eh nicht darauf verlassen, jetzt gibt es ja 2 Quartale in Folge, handfeste Zahlen, somit braucht man auch nicht groß spekulieren, auch wenn du stur das Gegenteil behauptest, entgegen der Faktenlage.


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Nvidia wird kaum Lügen verbreiten, wenn es um Absatzzahlen geht.



Aber genau dafür ist Nvidia bekannt.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Mai 2019)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Aber genau dafür ist Nvidia bekannt.



Dann bitte den Beleg auf den Tisch.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Nein, du möchtest etwas, du versuchst krampfhaft die guten Turing Zahlen in den Notebookbereich zu schieben, dabei sind gerade da die Leistungssteigerungen am niedrigsten.



Wieder falsch, ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass deine AUssage, diese Anzahl hätte es auch bei Pascal gegeben, so nicht bestehen kann wenn Nvidia selbst von einer Rekordanzahl an Laptops spricht.





PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Für Realitätsverdreher wie dich, sicherlich nicht, da könnte man dir die Zahlen auch auf dem Silbertablett servieren und du würdest sie trotzdem nicht akzeptieren.
> Für dich bleibt Turing eben ein Fail, weil das nötige Kleingeld fehlt, somit müssen die Zahlen natürlich auch schlecht sein, eben ganz nach deiner subjektiven Einschätzung aus der Filterblase.



Wie gesagt, der persönliche Angriff zeigt nur deine argumentative Sackgasse. Niemand hat genaue Zahlen weil Nvidia keine veröffentlicht. Lustigerweise ist deine Aussage Turing verkaufe sich gut, eine subjektive Einschätzung aus deiner Filterblase...
Solange Nvidia keine Stückzahlen angibt weiß niemand wie gut oder schlecht sich Turing verkauft. 



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich Turing auch so viel besser verkaufen als Pascal? Die Gamer sprießen nicht wie Pilze aus dem Boden und es sind nach wie vor massenhaft Miningkarten auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt.
> Dafür ist es sogar noch ein Wunder, wie gut die Zahlen wirklich sind, denn alleine die Millionen GPU´s die sich nun für Mining nicht mehr lohnen werden auch in den Markt gedrückt.



Komisch, das behauptet aber Nvidia... 



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Na weil du die Aussage aus dem Zusammenhang reißt und Nvidia nicht so viel Mining-Anteil an ihren Karten erwartet hat, zudem hat man ganz offenbar den Gebrauchtmarkt unterschätzt.
> Passiert eben, dennoch sind die Zahlen auf dem Niveau von Pascal, und das ist trotz der riesigen Menge an Gebrauchtkarten für Mining die herumschwirren, eine sehr gute Bilanz.


Nicht ganz, Nvidia hatte einen Vergleichszeitraum von wenigen Wochen angegeben für den ersten Vergleich zu Pascal. In diesem Zeitraum war Pascal im Grunde nicht zu kaufen, abgesehen von den FEs. Der Vergleich hinkte extrem und wurde deshalb entsprechend kritisiert.




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Siehst du doch an den Zahlen, dass das sehr wohl zutreffen kann. Nvidia wird kaum Lügen verbreiten, wenn es um Absatzzahlen geht.



Ich hab nicht gesagt das sie Lügen, ich sag, sie interpretieren ihre eigenen Zahlen ziemlich wohlwollend.
Es wurde ja lang und breit diskutiert wie Nvidia sich das schönreden kann ohne dabei von der Wahrheit abzuweisen, allerdings werden dabei sehr viele Dinge vernachlässigt die den Turing Start eher schlecht aussehen lassen.


----------



## paladin60 (17. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> in erster Linie vor allem der bessere Nvidia Treiber


Jaja die tollen Nvidia Treiber die seit 2-3 Jahren immer schlechter werden und bei fast jeder Version noch 1-2 Hotfix Treiber brauchen um richtig zu funktionieren.
Das hier immernoch diese Legende verbreitet wird das AMD schlechtere Treiber liefert ist schon lächerlich, mittlerweile ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Dann bitte den Beleg auf den Tisch.



Kommentar: Nvidias schmutzige Kartentricks  | heise online


Extrem unverschämt: Nvidia Says AMD 7nm Design Efficiency "Incomparable" to Theirs | eTeknix


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Mai 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Wieder falsch, ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass deine AUssage, diese Anzahl hätte es auch bei Pascal gegeben, so nicht bestehen kann wenn Nvidia selbst von einer Rekordanzahl an Laptops spricht.



Rekordanzahl an Designwins, nicht an verkauften Geräten, das ist leider ein Unterschied, die ursprüngliche Aussage bezog sich darauf, dass Nvidia mit den Notebooks mehr Absatz als bei Pascal gemacht hatte und somit die Quartalszahlen besser aussehen.
Das ist aber wie bisher nicht der Fall und wieviel mehr an Gräten das sind, weißt du nicht, es ist auch ziemlich unerheblich.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der persönliche Angriff zeigt nur deine argumentative Sackgasse.



Wo siehst du hier einen persönlichen Angriff, ich weiß dass dir die Turing Karten zu teuer sind, und das ist auch der Hauptgrund dafür, warum die diesen Karten generell negativ gegenüber stehst, so ist das halt nunmal.
Irgendwelche Subjektiven Eindrücke, interessieren aber bei Quartalszahlen schlicht und ergreifend nicht, da kann man persönlich das Produkt noch so schlecht finden.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Niemand hat genaue Zahlen weil Nvidia keine veröffentlicht. Lustigerweise ist deine Aussage Turing verkaufe sich gut, eine subjektive Einschätzung aus deiner Filterblase...



Und damit verdrehst du auch an diesem Punkt wieder die Fakten. Wir haben die Quartalszahlen, die zeigen exakt das Gegenteil von dem was du behauptest.
Was wir nicht wissen ist, wie hoch der Notebookanteil ist, den wussten wir bei Pascal auch nicht.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Solange Nvidia keine Stückzahlen angibt weiß niemand wie gut oder schlecht sich Turing verkauft.



Klar weiß man das. Schau dir die Marge an und schau dir die Zahlen an, das kann man sich erschließen, dass die Zahlen in etwa auf demselben Niveau sind, wie auch die Stückzahlen.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Komisch, das behauptet aber Nvidia...



Nvidia hat nur etwas von den ersten Wochen gesagt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, Nvidia hatte einen Vergleichszeitraum von wenigen Wochen angegeben für den ersten Vergleich zu Pascal.



Falscher Kontext, da ging es um den gesamten Zeitraum, siehe letzten Post.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt das sie Lügen, ich sag, sie interpretieren ihre eigenen Zahlen ziemlich wohlwollend.



Macht nunmal jede Firma so, ist aber auch nicht notwendig. Die Zahlen sind auf dem Niveau von Pascal, sowohl von den Stückzahlen, wie auch vom Umsatz her.
Die Preise sind ja quer durch die Bank deutlich gefallen, auch bei Turing und Pascal (1650,1660,1660Ti, 2060 1060,1070,1070Ti usw.), sehr zweifelhaft, dass der Durchschnitsspreis da angezogen haben soll.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es wurde ja lang und breit diskutiert wie Nvidia sich das schönreden kann ohne dabei von der Wahrheit abzuweisen, allerdings werden dabei sehr viele Dinge vernachlässigt die den Turing Start eher schlecht aussehen lassen.



Welche Wahrheit soll das denn sein? Das subjektive Rätselraten aus dem Forum, welches einem als Fakt verkauft wird?
Die Frage ist doch: Wozu stellst du dich so vehement gegen den einfach zu belegenden Fakt, dass sich Turing gut verkauft? Wo ist da dein Problem damit? Erörter das mal.
Immer wieder dieselben, ermüdenden Debatten, auf der Basis von irgnedwelchen erfundenen Zahlen, wahrscheinlich zusammengerechnet aus den Mindfactory Absatzzahlen.


----------



## Zundnadel (17. Mai 2019)

Unerwartet kommt das  ja nun nicht .Bitcoin mal ganz aussen vor von  Pascal auf Turing für das doppelte ist wohl mehr etwas für Enthusiasten und Fans.Von Asus über AMD bis Samsung die  Asiatischen Hersteller machen  verdächtig viel Amerikanisch Umsatz statt Profit.Für  Kunden erfreulich, für Anleger bedenklich .Daily Broker haben was tun wie lange das gut geht ist die Frage .


----------



## Gast20190527 (17. Mai 2019)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Es gibt viele user die aus Prinzip kein NV kaufen würden, weil der Verein durch und durch korrupt ist, sowas gehört einfach nicht unterstützt.



das stimmt nicht und das weist du auch. So viele User gibts da garnicht. Zumal man von der PCGH Community eh nicht reich wird und diese somit eher als netter "nebeneffekt" angesehen werden kann.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Wo siehst du hier einen persönlichen Angriff, ich weiß dass dir die Turing Karten zu teuer sind, und das ist auch der Hauptgrund dafür, warum die diesen Karten generell negativ gegenüber stehst, so ist das halt nunmal.
> Irgendwelche Subjektiven Eindrücke, interessieren aber bei Quartalszahlen schlicht und ergreifend nicht, da kann man persönlich das Produkt noch so schlecht finden.



Das ist leider falsch.
Ich stehe Turing negativ gegenüber weil die gebotene Leistung meiner Meinung nach den Preis nicht rechtfertigt. Ich hab von Anfang an gesagt, RTX wird hier zu teuer verkauft, die reine Steigerung der Rohleistung macht den Aufpreis nicht wett. Und genauso ist es nunmal.
Dabei ist es unerheblich ob ich kaufe oder nicht, ich sehe hier einen negativen Trend zu immer höheren Preisen. Auch die Ramgestaltung bei Turing lässt Raum für Kritik offen. Es gibt objektive Gründe, vollkommen unabhängig von der eigenen Präferenz an Turing Kritik zu üben. Dass du dies nicht erkennst, sondern immer den persönlichen Bezug suchst und das seit Monaten, ist schade. 

Dazu kommt: Deine Aussage sind ebenfalls rein subjektiv, denn auch du kannst ohne Stückzahlen nicht wissen wie gut / schlecht sich Turing verkauft. Wenn du also behauptest, mit den Turing Zahlen sei alles in Ordnung, dann verlässt du dich voll und ganz auf Nvidias Aussage. Dass du hierbei blind dem Unternehmen vertraust und dabei auf Marketing und Schönrechnerei reinfällst - nicht gerade ein überzeugendes Statement für objektive Diskussion.




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Und damit verdrehst du auch an diesem Punkt wieder die Fakten. Wir haben die Quartalszahlen, die zeigen exakt das Gegenteil von dem was du behauptest.


Wir haben Quartahlszahlen die zeigen, dass die Gamingsparte 11%  zugelegt hat im Vergleich zum letzten Quartal. Das ist alles. Wieviele Einheiten verkauft wurden, sowohl in diesem, als auch im letzten Quartal, das weiß niemand.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Nvidia hat nur etwas von den ersten Wochen gesagt.



Das ist falsch, du hast dich nur nicht informiert, sondern nur das was PCGH geschrieben hat gelesen. Sonst wäre Dir folgendes Statement aufgefallen:



> “The entire reason for Q4 and Q1,” says Huang, “is attributed to  oversupply in the channel as a result of cryptocurrency, and has nothing  to do with Turing, in fact. *Turing is off to a faster start than Pascal  was and it continues to be on a faster pace than Pascal was*. And so,  the pause in gaming is now behind us, we’re on a growth trajectory with  gaming.”


Schade, dass du dauerhaft uninformiert in solche Diskussionen gehst.




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind auf dem Niveau von Pascal, sowohl von den Stückzahlen, wie auch vom Umsatz her.


Um dich mal zu zitieren: Dann bitte den Beleg auf den Tisch. 

Behaupten kann man vieles...




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die Preise sind ja quer durch die Bank deutlich gefallen, auch bei Turing und Pascal (1650,1660,1660Ti, 2060 1060,1070,1070Ti usw.), sehr zweifelhaft, dass der Durchschnitsspreis da angezogen haben soll.



Rückblende zum Aktionärstag, dem ersten Event bei dem der Turing / Pascal Vergleich von Nvidia gezogen wurde: Die damals in die Berechnung eingeflossenen Modelle hatten einen höheren Durchschnittspreis als Pascal, ergo konnte man bei gleicher Stückzahl einen höheren Umsatz erzielen.
Und diese Präsentation bezog sich eben auf die ersten Wochen nach Launch und wurde aufgrund damals mangelhafter Verfügbarkeit von Pascal als extrem schlechtes Beispiel / als Paradebeispiel für "ich mach mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt" kritisiert.



PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die Frage ist doch: Wozu stellst du dich so vehement gegen den einfach zu belegenden Fakt, dass sich Turing gut verkauft? Wo ist da dein Problem damit? Erörter das mal.


Ich stell mich gegen garkeinen Fakt, im Gegenteil. Ich erkenne die Abwesenheit von Fakten. 
Es gibt keine Stückzahlen von Turing - demnach kann niemand erkennen wie gut sich die Gen wirklich verkauft.
Es gibt keine Stückzahlen zu Pascal, somit ist auch ein Vergleich der beiden Gens nicht möglich. 
Es ist nicht abzusehen wieviele GPUs in Fertig PCs / Laptops verkauft werden.

Und solange bin ich eben skeptisch wenn jemand frenetisch behauptet Turing würde sich gut verkaufen, vor allem wenn Nvidia zu Q4 noch eingestanden hat, dass dies gerade bei den in der Kritik stehenden teuren Modellen eben NICHT so ist.


----------



## Chatstar (17. Mai 2019)

Habe ja oben in #86 deutlich gemacht mit was wie es hier zu tun haben.

Wer sowas unterstützt dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen, leider!

Gerne hier noch ein Beispiel wie früh dieser G-Sync-Bluff schon aufgedeckt wurde, aber wie lange hat es Nvidia verstanden diesen noch an sich abprallen zu lassen: News [Update] GSync als grosser Bluff entlarvt - Nvidia nutzt AdaptiveSync der VESA fuer GSync


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Mai 2019)

paladin60 schrieb:


> Das hier immernoch diese Legende verbreitet wird das AMD schlechtere Treiber liefert ist schon lächerlich, mittlerweile ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.



Uh, ja die gaz schlimmen Probleme bei AMD und Nvidiakarten mit dem Treiber, seit Jahren nicht wirklich eines gehabt.
Da geht es aber um Spieleunterstützung und die ist leider bei weitem besser, gerade für Onlinegaming.


----------



## Mancko (17. Mai 2019)

Chatstar schrieb:


> @Atma
> Das doch Unsinn, AMD wird mit Navi die Führerschaft im Mainstream sukzessive ausbauen, um Nvidia zumindest in dem Bereich aus zu trocknen.



Na da sind wir dann ja mal gespannt. Die Versprechungen hört man jetzt schon gefühlt seit 5 Jahren. Die Zahlen sagen leider komplett gegenteiliges aus egal ob man sich nun Marktanteilsstatistiken für dedizidierte GPUs, Steam oder noch besser die Quartalszahlen ansieht.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (17. Mai 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich stehe Turing negativ gegenüber weil die gebotene Leistung meiner Meinung nach den Preis nicht rechtfertigt..



Sag ich doch.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich hab von Anfang an gesagt, RTX wird hier zu teuer verkauft, die reine Steigerung der Rohleistung macht den Aufpreis nicht wett. Und genauso ist es nunmal.



RTX wird nicht zu teuer verkauft, das zeigt der Markt. Deine subjektive Meinung interessiert hier nicht die Bohne, niemanden interessiert das.
Nvidia oder AMD scheren sich einen Teufel um irgendwelche hanebüchenen Meinungen aus dem Web.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dabei ist es unerheblich ob ich kaufe oder nicht



Du verwandelst halt subjektive Annahmen zu Fakten, dein Fehler imho.



hoffgang schrieb:


> , ich sehe hier einen negativen Trend zu immer höheren Preisen.



Den sehe ich auch bei den Bahnpreisen und trotzdem wird gefahren.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Auch die Ramgestaltung bei Turing lässt Raum für Kritik offen.



Mehr V-ram hätte die Karten nur teurer gemacht und somit unerschwinglich.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gibt objektive Gründe, vollkommen unabhängig von der eigenen Präferenz an Turing Kritik zu üben.


Darfst du, ging aber um die guten Verkäufe und die sind nun einmal Fakt.




hoffgang schrieb:


> Dazu kommt: Deine Aussage sind ebenfalls rein subjektiv, denn auch du kannst ohne Stückzahlen nicht wissen wie gut / schlecht sich Turing verkauft.



Doch das kann man wissen, wurde schon dementsprechend erläutert.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wenn du also behauptest, mit den Turing Zahlen sei alles in Ordnung, dann verlässt du dich voll und ganz auf Nvidias Aussage.



Also behauptest du die Geforce Ergebnisse seien eine Fälschung? Quartalszahlen falsch angegeben?  



hoffgang schrieb:


> Dass du hierbei blind dem Unternehmen vertraust und dabei auf Marketing und Schönrechnerei reinfällst



Tu ich nicht keine Sorge.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Wir haben Quartahlszahlen die zeigen, dass die Gamingsparte 11%  zugelegt hat im Vergleich zum letzten Quartal. Das ist alles. Wieviele Einheiten verkauft wurden, sowohl in diesem, als auch im letzten Quartal, das weiß niemand.



Kann man sich aber erschließen, wie schon gesagt. Die Stückzahlen sind ähnlich denen von Pascal vor dem isolierten Einmaleffekt der Miningblase.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Um dich mal zu zitieren: Dann bitte den Beleg auf den Tisch.



Lies diese News.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ich stell mich gegen garkeinen Fakt, im Gegenteil. Ich erkenne die Abwesenheit von Fakten.



Du meinst deine Abwesenheit vond er Realität? Diese ist wirklich immanent.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Stückzahlen von Turing - demnach kann niemand erkennen wie gut sich die Gen wirklich verkauft.



Um das zu erkennen muss man natürlich die exakte Stückzahl wissen, klar Hoffgang. 


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und solange bin ich eben skeptisch wenn jemand frenetisch behauptet Turing würde sich gut verkaufen, vor allem wenn Nvidia zu Q4 noch eingestanden hat, dass dies gerade bei den in der Kritik stehenden teuren Modellen eben NICHT so ist.



Und eben hier reißt du es aus dem Zusammenhang da Nvidia diese Aussage im Kontrast zu den Erwartungen getätigt hat, die noch stark von Mining beeinflusst waren.
Lass ganz einfach mal diesen isolierten Einmaleffekt aus deiner Betrachtung draußen, zieh dir den Stock aus dem Hintern, dann wirst auch du merken, dass du da ganz umsonst Märchen erzählst.
Es bringt wie gesagt rein gar nichts irgendwelche Lügengeschichten aufzutischen. Schon gar nicht AMD. Es interessiert einfach kein Schwein. Es bringt nichts.


----------



## Mancko (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Man weiß gar nicht, wie dass Verhältnis zwischen OEM-Verkäufen und dem Retrailhandel hier ist, weil Nvidia solche Zahlen absichtlich verschleiert.
> Aus Spass hat man aber nicht betont, dass es über 100 neue Laptops gibt, die großteils aber alle OEM-Geschäft sind.



Das ist jammern auf sehr hohem Niveau. Nvidia bietet in seinen Quartalszahlen seit nunmehr ein paar Jahren deutlich mehr Transparenz als es AMD tut. Nvidia weist GPUs und Tegra separat aus und in der anderen Darstellung Gamin, Professional, Data Center und Automotive. AMD schafft es nicht mal Zahlen für die GPU Sparte aufzuzeigen um diese klar von der CPU Sparte zu trennen. Wobei das weniger mit "schaffen" sondern mit "wollen" zu tun hat, denn diese Transparenz will AMD einfach nicht und der Grund ist auch ganz klar. Diese Sparte ist nur noch einen Bruchteil so groß wie sie es mal zu ATI Zeiten war. Wenn es gut läuft machen die da noch 250 Mio Umsatz mit dedizidierten GPUs mehr nicht. Dann noch bisserl Konsolen und das wars. ATI war mal bei über 600 Mio. Dollar pro Quartal. Davon ist AMD weit weg und das ist ein Bruchteil von dem was Nvidia mit GPUs umsetzt.


----------



## Mancko (17. Mai 2019)

Chatstar schrieb:


> Niemals!
> 
> Es gibt viele user die aus Prinzip kein NV kaufen würden, weil der Verein durch und durch korrupt ist, sowas gehört einfach nicht unterstützt.



Ich will Dich ja nicht enttäuschen aber ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass es umgekehrt mehr Leute gibt die aus Prinzip kein AMD kaufen würden. Ist zwar beides schwachsinnig aber das ist, um auf Deine Aussage zurückzukommen derzeit einfach Realität.


----------



## Mancko (17. Mai 2019)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Tja... wenn das reichen würde.
> Die 5870 war die bessere Karte und trotzdem hat Nvidia später gelauncht und mit der Fermi Generation einen irren Sprung im Marktanteil gemacht.
> 
> Ein gutes Produkt reicht nicht



Zurecht. Wer beständig oben mitspielen will muss dauerhaft und langfristig gute Produkte liefern. Bei AMD ist es in der Historie sowohl bei CPUs als auch GPUs leider zu oft ein Auf und Ab. Der Markt wechselt nicht sofort nur weil ein Produkt gut ist und das ist auch richtig so. Ein Unternehmen muss dauerhaft performen. Bei den CPUs sieht es ja aktuell ganz gut aus. Ich hoffe nur, dass es dann nicht so endet wie mit dem Athlon64. Da war es auch ein paar Jahre gut und dann ging es schnell bergab. Wenn man nicht als Marktführer wahrgenommen wird verspielt man zugewonnenes Terrain viel schneller als man es sich erarbeiten kann. Das ist nun mal so. Das ist aber letztendlich überall so. Trifft einen ja auch als Mitarbeiter. Man macht sich mit ein paar Dummen Fehlern den Ruf schneller kaputt als man ihn sich erarbeitet hat. So ist halt das System und das ist auch gut so, denn so ist jeder ständig gefordert das Beste zu geben. Davon lebt das System.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Kann man sich aber erschließen, wie schon gesagt. Die Stückzahlen sind ähnlich denen von Pascal vor dem isolierten Einmaleffekt der Miningblase.



Behauptung ohne jegliche Grundlage.
Du kannst offensichtlich keinerlei Text, Website oder Aussage eines Dritten hier präsentieren die deine subjektive Meinung stützt. Sinnfrei so eine Diskussion zu führen.

Du hast Dir im Laufe dieses Threads zusammengereimt, man könne die Stückzahlen irgendwie erkennen, leider ist dem nicht so. 
Nvidia versucht mit sehr fragwürdigen Vergleichen bei den Anlegern den Anschein zu erwecken alles wäre gut, ohne Zahlen abseits von Umsatz und Gewinn zu präsentieren. Das lässt sich prime für Interpretationen nutzen, zeigt sich auch anhand der Reaktion der Börse.
Anleger hatten mit einem GRÖßEREN Gewinneinbruch gerechnet - der Umstand dass dieser Einbruch nicht so stark war wie angenommen und die Aussagen von Huang! haben Anleger beruhigt - und Huang hat halt so Brüller gebracht:



> _And so, the pause in gaming is now behind us, we're on a growth  trajectory with gaming, RTX took the lead on ray tracing and is now  going to become the standard for next generation gaming support from  basically every major platform and software provider on the planet._



Ein Statement was man anhand der derzeitigen aktuellen und geplanten Nutzung von Raytracing durchaus anzweifeln darf. Aber so ist das mit börsennotierten Unternehmen. Blöd, dass die Aktie direkt wieder eingebrochen ist nachdem Nvidia negative Statements zu den Aussichten für das kommende Fiskaljahr abgegeben hat - wo doch alles so gut läuft.

Liefer Quellen / unabhängige Zahlen - aber hör auf sinnlose unbelegbare Behauptungen aufzustellen.


----------



## MoneyRulez (17. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Nein, die Zahlen sind schon längst Mining bereinigt. Sonst hätte man in der Geforce-Spart nicht den Umsatz leicht steigern können.
> Genau deshalb ist ja der Kontrast zum massiven Gewinnrückgang so heftig.
> 
> Ursprünglich hatte Nvidia auch 500 Millionen mehr Umsatz geplant, und dass selbst gesetzte Ziel weit verfehlt.
> Nvidia: GeForce bringt Wachstum ggue. der Prae-Mining-AEra - ComputerBase


Da steht aber auch:
_"Nach dem Wegbrechen von fast einer Milliarde US-Dollar Umsatz aus dem Geschäft mit GPUs für Mining-Farmen im 4. Quartal des Fiskaljahres 2019 (4. Quartal 2018) ist das kurzfristig ein gutes Zeichen: Das letzte Mal, dass Nvidia im 1. Quartal eines Jahres mehr Umsatz machen konnte als im 4. Quartal, in dem das Weihnachtsgeschäft liegt, war Anfang 2012. Auch lag der Umsatz 15 Prozent über dem Umsatz aus dem 1. Quartal des Fiskaljahres 2018 vor dem Mining-Boom (1,9 Milliarden US-Dollar).

Das größte Wachstum kam absolut (101 Millionen USD) wie relativ (11 Prozent) sowie fast ausschließlich aus dem Geschäft mit GeForce-Grafikkarten."_
Die Schlussfolgerung war, dass sich rtx gut verkauft und dabei ist, Umsatz und Gewinn zu stabilisieren, wenn man die Zahlen um den Mining-Boom korrigiert. Das war in etwa auch meine erste Annahme.


----------



## hoffgang (17. Mai 2019)

MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Die Schlussfolgerung war, dass sich rtx gut verkauft und dabei ist, Umsatz und Gewinn zu stabilisieren, wenn man die Zahlen um den Mining-Boom korrigiert. Das war in etwa auch meine erste Annahme.



Tja, blöd das Nvidia heute die Vorhersagen für das kommende Fiskaljahr zurückgenommen hat:

NVIDIA Pulls Its Full-Year Guidance 



> It didn't take long for reality to rear its ugly head. Despite the company's 31% revenue decline in the first quarter slightly beating analyst estimates,  NVIDIA pulled its full-year guidance entirely. "The core dynamics of  our business at every level is exactly what we expected," said CFO  Colette Kress during the first-quarter earnings call. "Just that said though, we're going to return to just quarterly guidance at this time."
> I'll translate: "Everything's going according to plan, but we're changing the plan, and we're not telling you what it is."
> 
> 
> ...



Bei der Veröffentlichung der Quartalszahlen wurde es schöngeredet, jetzt wurde die Vorhersage direkt wieder einkassiert und die Aktie, gestern noch gestiegen, bekommt wieder eine Delle.
Gestern hat man Huangs Aussagen vertraut, heute kommt der nächste Indikator, dass Huang vllt etwas zu positiv in die Zukunft geblickt hat.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (17. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Dann darf man doch die Frage stellen, warum du dann nicht in der Lage bist Unternehmenszahlen einzuschätzen und konsequent faktenresistent einfach wie ein Sturkopf das Gegenteil behauptest.
> Nvidias Zahlen sind also "sehr schlecht", selten so geschmunzelt, da scheint generell der Stachel sehr tief zu sitzen, dass AMD aktuell nicht mithalten kann, *dafür läufts bei den CPU´s sehr gut.*


Nope, da ist Intel immer noch überlegen und der unangefochtene Marktfüher in Sachen Leistung und Marktanteil. Von AMD gibt es bis jetzt noch Ankündigungen zu Ryzen 3000 und Navi. Erst sollte man abwarten, ob Ryzen 3000  mit Intel tatsächlich gleich zieht oder übertrifft. Fertigungstechnisch hätten sie das erste Mal Vorteile.

On Topic:
Die Lederjacke macht BWL-mäßig alles richtig. Als Gamer bin ich trotzdem stinkig wegen der Preispolitik.


----------



## mylka (18. Mai 2019)

stell dir vor, du kaufst eine teure RTX karte und 8 monate danach gibt es dafür genauso viele spiele wie zu beginn.... nämlich 3


----------



## HardwareHighlander (18. Mai 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Behauptung ohne jegliche Grundlage.



Lohnt sich hier nicht weiterzudiskutieren.
Wenn die Quartalszahlen, Marktanteile etc. keine Grundlage sind, dass man mindestens ähnliche Stückzahlen wie zur prä MIning Äre umsetzt, dann verkauft Nvidia wohl ab jetzt Topflappen, oder du lügst einfach, letzteres ist wahrscheinlicher.
Nichts für ungut, aber mit so Sturköpfen die Nvidia die Pest an den Hals wünschen bringt das gar nichts zu diskutieren.



mylka schrieb:


> stell dir vor, du kaufst eine teure RTX karte und 8 monate danach gibt es dafür genauso viele spiele wie zu beginn.... nämlich 3



Zu Beginn gab es gar kein Spiel.


----------



## Mancko (18. Mai 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja, blöd das Nvidia heute die Vorhersagen für das kommende Fiskaljahr zurückgenommen hat:
> 
> NVIDIA Pulls Its Full-Year Guidance
> 
> ...



Wenn ich den Artikel richtig verstehe oder das Zitat, dann hat sie das direkt zur Veröffentlich der Quartalszahlen im Earnings Call gesagt. Und ehrlich gesagt macht sie nicht mehr als was andere Unternehmen aktuell auch machen. Sie machen nur noch Quartalsausblicke und keine Jahresausblicke vorerst mehr. Was anderes können die auch seriös nicht mehr machen oder ist einer der Damen und Herren hier Hellseher und weiß wie der Streit zwischen der Trump Administration und China ausgeht? Nvidia importiert so gut wie alles aus China und Taiwan.


----------



## Gast20190527 (18. Mai 2019)

mylka schrieb:


> stell dir vor, du kaufst eine teure RTX karte und 8 monate danach gibt es dafür genauso viele spiele wie zu beginn.... nämlich 3



und was ist dann? darüber regt sich doch kein Mensch auf. Die Kunden die eine RTX 2080 Ti gekauft haben z.b. sind sowieso keine die jeden Tag wie verrückt zocken. Das sind meistens Gelegenheitszocker die am Wochenende aber mit ordentlicher Leistung zocken möchten. Oftmals auch mit 4K oder WQHD. Weil man eben nur am WE ein paar stunden hat. Ich hätte mir von der reinen Nutzungsdauer her eine 300€ karte kaufen können, aber da würde ich dann eben auch keinen Spaß im Spiel haben weil HDR fehlt, weil die Leistung fehlt und weil WQHD nicht ordentlich geht.



Mancko schrieb:


> Wer beständig oben mitspielen will muss dauerhaft und langfristig gute Produkte liefern.



das ist richtig. Aber man sollte vielelicht dazu sagen das grade in der CPU Branche AMD derzeit nicht auf der guten Linie ist weil sie ein gutes Produkt auf den Markt geworfen haben sondern weil sie ein mittelmäßiges Produkt für einen guten PREIS auf den Markt geworfen haben. Und das zieht die AMD kunden immer an. Es ist kein Geheimnis das AMD Kunden Billigheimer sind die rein nach dem Preis kaufen und nicht nach der Marke. Die bestverkaufte AMD CPU ist der Ryzen 5 2600 weil er auch der günstigste ist. Leistungstechnisch absolut im Mittelfeld anzusehen. mal mehr und mal weniger. Der Grund warum er gekauft wurde ist einfach das er nunmal wenig kostet.  Und die meisten CPUs werden nichtmal zum Normalpreis verkauft sondern in Aktionen wie Mindstar / Zack Zack und was es nicht alles gibt. 

Es gibt sogar Kunden die jetzt schon sagen das AMD die Preise der Ryzen CPUs anziehen könnte weil die Leistung ja dazu passt, ich allerdings glaube das dann der Abverkauf sofort stagnieren würde und viele Kunden nicht mehr zuschlagen würden. Für den großteil der Community ( sieht man hier im Forum übrigens jedes mal sehr gut ) ist nur eins entscheidend. Was zahle ich für das Produkt das ich möchte.

Übrigens gibt es diese Art von Diskussionen nicht nur bei Hardware, auch bei Möbeln / Autos und anderen Dingen gibt es ständig solche Diskussionen. Warum ein Mercedes wenn es ein Renault der auch 4 Räder hat auch tut. Geld ist immer der entscheidende Faktor.


----------



## Mancko (18. Mai 2019)

mylka schrieb:


> stell dir vor, du kaufst eine teure RTX karte und 8 monate danach gibt es dafür genauso viele spiele wie zu beginn.... nämlich 3



Dann hast Du 8 Monate mit der schnellsten Karte gespielt. Ich sehe Dein Problem nicht.  Wer in der Preisklasse kauft, der kauft sowieso regelmäßig das neueste. Ich weiß das mag einigen nicht gefallen, insbesondere der AMD Fraktion, aber fakt ist einfach, dass Nvidia seit über einem Jahrzehnt eine extrem gute Marke aufgebaut hat und es regelmäßig schafft seine Enthusiasten mit entsprechender Hardware auszustatten bzw. diese zum Kauf anzubieten. Und guess what es wird gekauft. Seht es endlich einfach mal ein und jammert oder mosert nicht ständig darüber rum. Das ist doch nun schon seit Jahren so und keine Neuigkeit. 

Wie man sich immer und immer wieder an der gleichen Leier abarbeiten kann ist mir ein Rätsel. Das grenzt schon einigermaßen an Realitätsverweigerung. Es interessiert schlichtweg keine Sau ob Euch das gefällt oder passt. Es ist einfach so, genauso wie ich mir alle Jahre ein teures Auto leiste obwohl es nicht sein muss. So what ich kann es mir leisten und mach es einfach weils mir Spass macht. Es ist mir vollkommen egal und wurscht ob andere das auch machen oder nicht und ob sie es können oder nicht. Das ändert nichts an meinem Kaufverhalten.


----------



## JonnyWho (18. Mai 2019)

Ich kann nur DANKE an Nvidia sagen. Auch wenns blöd klingt und man denkt ich bin deswegen ein Fan. Als die 2080 Ti vorgestellt wurde haben auf einmal hunderte von Menschen einem einzigen geglaubt das die 1080 Ti deutlich besser ist und sich die 2080 Ti nicht lohnt. Der Preis meiner 1080 Ti ist also nicht wie gedacht gefallen sondern gestiegen... massiv gestiegen ! Ich hab meine 1080 Ti für fast 900€ verkauft und damit fast 200€ gewinn gemacht nach einigen Jahren Nutzungsdauer. Dann hab ich 300€ draufgelegt und eine 2080 Ti gekauft die inzwischen zur TOP Karte mutiert ist und alle Vorteile mit sich bringt die man braucht. Für mich ganz klar Win Win. 

Bei AMD würde das so niemals klappen, die Karten werden günstig eingekauft und günstig verkauft. Die Helmschwelle für eine Vega Karte mehr zu bezahlen ist schlichtweg nicht da, bei Nvidia hat damit keiner ein Problem weil jeder weis die Leistung passt.  Das wird hier im Forum zwar einigen auf dem Magen liegen und ich werde dafür sicher bestimmt wieder massiv gehatet, aber die Realität ändert das trotzdem nicht.


----------



## XXTREME (18. Mai 2019)

Mir zeigen die Zahlen das der Absatz an Geforce Karten massiv gesunken sein muss (zum Vorjahr), was ja auch kein Wunder ist bei den Wucherpreisen . Es müsste noch viel weiter einbrechen aber wenn Lederjacke so weiter macht wie bisher sehe ich das schon kommen .


----------



## hoffgang (18. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Lohnt sich hier nicht weiterzudiskutieren.
> Wenn die Quartalszahlen, Marktanteile etc. keine Grundlage sind, dass man mindestens ähnliche Stückzahlen wie zur prä MIning Äre umsetzt, dann verkauft Nvidia wohl ab jetzt Topflappen, oder du lügst einfach, letzteres ist wahrscheinlicher.
> Nichts für ungut, aber mit so Sturköpfen die Nvidia die Pest an den Hals wünschen bringt das gar nichts zu diskutieren.



Typisch für dich: Was behaupten, keinen einzigen Link liefern, stattdessen Phrasen wie "kann man doch erkennen" und volkommen unsachliche persönliche Kommentare.
Liefer doch einfach. Stell doch mal auf wie du nur aus den Umsatz- und Gewinnzahlen der gesamten Gaming Sparte den Erfolg /Misserfolg von Turing, auch im Vergleich zu Pascal erkennen willst.

Überzeug mich doch mal mit Informationen die ich noch nicht habe statt ständig nur Rückzieher zu machen. Wenn du schon steile Behauptungen aufstellst, dann unterfütter diese doch auch. 
Kannste nicht? Dann akzeptiere dass es User gibt die daran zweifeln.




Danielneedles schrieb:


> Es gibt sogar Kunden die jetzt schon sagen  das AMD die Preise der Ryzen CPUs anziehen könnte weil die Leistung ja  dazu passt, ich allerdings glaube das dann der Abverkauf sofort  stagnieren würde und viele Kunden nicht mehr zuschlagen würden. Für den  großteil der Community ( sieht man hier im Forum übrigens jedes mal sehr  gut ) ist nur eins entscheidend. Was zahle ich für das Produkt das ich  möchte.
> 
> Übrigens gibt es diese Art von Diskussionen nicht nur bei Hardware, auch  bei Möbeln / Autos und anderen Dingen gibt es ständig solche  Diskussionen. Warum ein Mercedes wenn es ein Renault der auch 4 Räder  hat auch tut. Geld ist immer der entscheidende Faktor.



Und was ist schlecht daran?
Nach der Logik müsstest du auch Porsche, Ferrari oder Lamborghini fahren, in München Innenstadt im Penthouse wohnen und nur mit dem Privatjet fliegen. Als ob es schlimm wäre einen Preis- Leistungsvergleich vor dem Kauf anzustellen. Oh nein, da macht sich jemand gedanken bevor er dumm Geld verprasst, wie unreif... Natürlich stellt sich immer die Frage: Was bin ich bereit zu zahlen. Nach deiner Logik kann man Häuser im ländlichen Sachsen-Anhalt für 700.000€ kaufen und alles ist in Ordnung weil ja nur "Billigheimer" kucken ob das Produkt den Preis überhaupt rechtfertigt.

Zu sagen, der Verkauf von Ryzen würde stagnieren nur wenn die Preise steigen, zeigt wie wenig du verstanden hast. Wenn die Preise steigen und die Leistung stagniert, dann hat dein Argument etwas Raum.
Wenn Ryzen 3000 auf der Performance Seite liefert und trotzdem günstiger ist als CFL-R, dann wird eher mehr als weniger verkauft. Warum? Weil das Verhältnis aus Preis und Leistung dann besser geworden ist. Scheint hochkomplex zu sein, aber der absolute Preis ist nicht das Problem vieler User. Das Problem ist, was Sie dafür bekommen.




JonnyWho schrieb:


> Ich kann nur DANKE an Nvidia sagen. Auch wenns  blöd klingt und man denkt ich bin deswegen ein Fan. Als die 2080 Ti  vorgestellt wurde haben auf einmal hunderte von Menschen einem einzigen  geglaubt das die 1080 Ti deutlich besser ist und sich die 2080 Ti nicht  lohnt. Der Preis meiner 1080 Ti ist also nicht wie gedacht gefallen  sondern gestiegen... massiv gestiegen ! Ich hab meine 1080 Ti für fast  900€ verkauft und damit fast 200€ gewinn gemacht nach einigen Jahren  Nutzungsdauer. Dann hab ich 300€ draufgelegt und eine 2080 Ti gekauft  die inzwischen zur TOP Karte mutiert ist und alle Vorteile mit sich  bringt die man braucht. Für mich ganz klar Win Win.
> Bei AMD würde das so niemals klappen, die Karten werden günstig  eingekauft und günstig verkauft. Die Helmschwelle für eine Vega Karte  mehr zu bezahlen ist schlichtweg nicht da, bei Nvidia hat damit keiner  ein Problem weil jeder weis die Leistung passt.  Das wird hier im Forum  zwar einigen auf dem Magen liegen und ich werde dafür sicher bestimmt  wieder massiv gehatet, aber die Realität ändert das trotzdem  nicht.



Wieso sollte man dich haten?
Du hast jemand gefunden der 900€ für eine 1080ti bezahlt und das nach Release von Turing? Glückwunsch, alles richtig gemacht. Da hätt ich auch 300€ draufgelegt und eine 2080ti gekauft. (Sollte jedem klar sein, nicht jeder wird seine gebrauchte 1080ti für 900€ verkaufen können..)
Unabhänhig von AMD; der Käufer deiner 1080ti hat einfach deutlich zuviel bezahlt und einen miesen Deal gemacht.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (18. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Lohnt sich hier nicht weiterzudiskutieren.
> Wenn die Quartalszahlen, Marktanteile etc. keine Grundlage sind, dass man mindestens ähnliche Stückzahlen wie zur prä MIning Äre umsetzt, dann verkauft Nvidia wohl ab jetzt Topflappen, oder du lügst einfach, letzteres ist wahrscheinlicher.
> Nichts für ungut, aber mit so Sturköpfen die Nvidia die Pest an den Hals wünschen bringt das gar nichts zu diskutieren.



Ok Nvidia verkauft neuerding Topflappen? Man da hat ihr Marketing geschlafen, hätte ich mir sofort zugelegt!
Aber mal ehrlich, das Nvidia ähnliche Stückzahlen verkauft kann man anhand der Quartalszahlen nicht ableiten. Keiner weiß was für die Chips verlangt wird und letzten Endes weiß auch keiner wie gut das die OEMs verkaufen. Derzeit kann man nur festhalten der Umsatz ist wie vor dem Miningboom, aber man hat das Lineup nach oben hin erweitert. Daher ist die Annahme, dass die Stückzahlen geringer geworden sind durchaus valide. Auch wenn es bei weitem nicht den Effekt haben wird wie manche hier heraufbeschwören.


----------



## Khabarak (18. Mai 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Zurecht. Wer beständig oben mitspielen will muss dauerhaft und langfristig gute Produkte liefern. Bei AMD ist es in der Historie sowohl bei CPUs als auch GPUs leider zu oft ein Auf und Ab.



Oh, da hat offenbar jemand die Nvidia Geschichte vor Kepler vergessen...


----------



## Mancko (18. Mai 2019)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Oh, da hat offenbar jemand die Nvidia Geschichte vor Kepler vergessen...



Nein hat er nicht. Und er hat auch den NV30 nicht vergessen. Nur war Nvidia in der Lage das recht schnell zu korrigieren und auf Grund der von mir genannten Themen ist es ebenso dass sich Marktführer so einen Ausrutscher auch mal leisten und eine Generation lang aussitzen können! Nichts anderes habe ich gesagt. Bei AMD hast Du ständig ein Auf und Ab. Die haben es in ihrer Geschichte und da zählt ATI dazu nicht dauerhaft geschafft sich oben zu platzieren. Deswegen reicht eben auch eine Generation mit Vorteilen nicht aus um den Markt zu ändern. Sie müssen dauerhaft vorne liegen. So läuft das System halt und das ist irgendwo gut so, denn sonst wärs zu einfach.


----------



## boedefelt (18. Mai 2019)

paladin60 schrieb:


> Jaja die tollen Nvidia Treiber die seit 2-3 Jahren immer schlechter werden und bei fast jeder Version noch 1-2 Hotfix Treiber brauchen um richtig zu funktionieren.
> Das hier immernoch diese Legende verbreitet wird das AMD schlechtere Treiber liefert ist schon lächerlich, mittlerweile ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.



Was erwartest du von schaffe, die Wahrheit verdrehen, leugnen und vom eigentlichen Thema ablenken. Mehr kann dieses Wesen halt nicht, da er mit der Realität nicht klar kommt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Mai 2019)

paladin60 schrieb:


> Jaja die tollen Nvidia Treiber die seit 2-3 Jahren immer schlechter werden und bei fast jeder Version noch 1-2 Hotfix Treiber brauchen um richtig zu funktionieren.
> Das hier immernoch diese Legende verbreitet wird das AMD schlechtere Treiber liefert ist schon lächerlich, mittlerweile ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall.


Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, ich habe nVidia 1080 ti und AMD RX 480, so wie ein HD7950 im Crossfire. Aber AMD Treiber sind um Welten besser. 

Gesendet von meinem G8141 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolli_Jonson (18. Mai 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Zu sagen, der Verkauf von Ryzen würde stagnieren nur wenn die Preise steigen, zeigt wie wenig du verstanden hast. Wenn die Preise steigen und die Leistung stagniert, dann hat dein Argument etwas Raum.



Ich finde es ja echt erfrischend wie man mit soviel Halbwissen wie du auf dieser Welt unterwegs sein kann und trotzdem denkt in einem Forum der Käse zu sein nur weil man stinkt. Alleine diese Passage zeigt doch ganz klar das du überhaupt nicht weis wovon du schreibst, sondern es dir NUR darum geht hier AMD in ein besseres Licht zu rücken. Du bist leider einer von einigen hier die man im bezug auf Diskussionen was AMD und co angeht überhaupt nicht ernst nehmen kann. Echt schade das so wenige Menschen hier im Beitrag sind die sich scheinbar normal unterhalten können oder gar wissen wovon sie schreiben. Aber viel Lustiger ist eigentlich das genau diese Menschen die der Community zu 0,0000% helfen sogar noch die meisten Gefällt mir Klicks von anderen AMD Fans ( anders kann man das echt nichtmehr sehen ) oder Freunden bekommen.

Ich bin scheinbar der einzige der merkt das in 90% der Kommentare hier der Neid eine übergeordnete Rolle spielt. Weil ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, ist es zu teuer und Mist. Der Hersteller hat es also verdient das er auf die schnauze fällt. Denn ich bin zu arm dafür 
p.s. da immer die gleichen auf sowas reagieren muss ich wohl recht haben. getroffene Hunde bellen


----------



## MoneyRulez (18. Mai 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Tja, blöd das Nvidia heute die Vorhersagen für das kommende Fiskaljahr zurückgenommen hat:
> 
> Bei der Veröffentlichung der Quartalszahlen wurde es schöngeredet, jetzt wurde die Vorhersage direkt wieder einkassiert und die Aktie, gestern noch gestiegen, bekommt wieder eine Delle.
> Gestern hat man Huangs Aussagen vertraut, heute kommt der nächste Indikator, dass Huang vllt etwas zu positiv in die Zukunft geblickt hat.


Geht es darum, ob sich rtx schlechter verkauft als gtx, wenn man den Minin-Hype herausrechnet?  

Oder geht es darum, die zu hoch angesetzte Umsatzprognose und deren Einfluss auf den Aktienkurs zu kritisieren? Aus Sicht der Aktionäre hat Huang einiges falsch gemacht, darum ging es in der Diskussion aber nicht. 

Daher noch mal die Frage an Sie, vielleicht kennen Sie sich ja besser aus:
Ohne neuen Mining-Boom sind die Zahlen der Vorjahre so schnell ohnehin nicht zu erreichen.  Wenn man die Zahlen von nVidia um den Mining Boom bereinigt, verkauft sich die rtx ähnlich gut, wie die gtx zu Markteinführung. So habe ich die Informationen verstanden, deswegen stabilisieren die rtx Zahlen auch den Konzerngewinn mit weiteren erwarteten Zuwächsen.



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> [...]
> Ich bin scheinbar der einzige der merkt das in 90% der Kommentare hier der Neid eine übergeordnete Rolle spielt. Weil ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, ist es zu teuer und Mist. Der Hersteller hat es also verdient das er auf die schnauze fällt. Denn ich bin zu arm dafür


Das wäre eine völlig andere Diskussionsebene, zudem  unabhängig von nVidia und AMD, berührt gesellschaftspolitische Aspekte, die politische Entwicklung in Deutschland die letzten Dekaden. Umverteilungspolitik bring mit der Zeit andere Ansprüche hervor, als leistungsorientierte Politik. Aber passt so eine Diskussion denn in ein technisch orientiertes Forum?


----------



## hoffgang (18. Mai 2019)

Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Alleine diese Passage zeigt doch ganz klar das du überhaupt nicht weis wovon du schreibst, sondern es dir NUR darum geht hier AMD in ein besseres Licht zu rücken.



Ah der nächste der nicht versteht dass mein Post als Antwort auf einen anderen Post dient. Ich finde es erfrischend, dass du nichtmal im Ansatz verstanden hast was ich schreibe sondern direkt lospolterst.
Btw, kennen wir uns? Wüsste nicht, dass ich mit Dir schonmal diskutiert habe. 



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Du bist leider einer von einigen hier die man im bezug auf Diskussionen was AMD und co angeht überhaupt nicht ernst nehmen kann.



Du, dafür gibts eine ganz einfache Lösung, das Forum bietet Dir die Möglichkeit mich zu ignorieren, dann musst du meine Beiträge nichtmehr lesen und regst dich dann auch nichtmehr künstlich auf.



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Echt schade das so wenige Menschen hier im Beitrag sind die sich scheinbar normal unterhalten können


Richtig. Du zeigst, dass du nicht zu diesen wenigen Menschen gehörst wenn dein erster Satz direkt ein persönlicher Angriff auf einen User ist mit dem du verschiedener Meinung bist. Dass nenn ich doch mal Diskussionskultur.



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Aber viel Lustiger ist eigentlich das genau diese Menschen die der Community zu 0,0000% helfen sogar noch die meisten Gefällt mir Klicks von anderen AMD Fans ( anders kann man das echt nichtmehr sehen ) oder Freunden bekommen.


Das ist schon komisch, ich bekomm eine Menge likes. Die ganzen Nvidia 2nd Accs dagegen liken sich alle gegenseitig. Hmm kommt hier eine Neiddebatte auf...?



Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Ich bin scheinbar der einzige der merkt das in 90% der Kommentare hier der Neid eine übergeordnete Rolle spielt.


Kleiner Tipp, wenn man der Einzige ist der etwas wahrnimmt, dann kann das an der eigenen Wahrnehmung liegen und weniger an der Realität. 


Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Weil ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, ist es zu teuer und Mist. Der Hersteller hat es also verdient das er auf die schnauze fällt. Denn ich bin zu arm dafür


Das tut mir leid für dich, aber im Gegensatz zu anderen hier beurteile ich dich nicht darüber welche Hardware du Dir leisten kannst. Solche oberflächlichen Kriterien zeugen imho eher von mangelndem Selbstwertgefühl und dem dringenden Bedürfniss der Selbstdarstellung / Überhöhung über andere und ich finde, daran sollten User in einem Forum nicht gemessen werden. 




MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Geht es darum, ob sich rtx schlechter verkauft als gtx, wenn man den Minin-Hype herausrechnet?
> Oder geht es darum, die zu hoch angesetzte Umsatzprognose und deren  Einfluss auf den Aktienkurs zu kritisieren? Aus Sicht der Aktionäre hat  Huang einiges falsch gemacht, darum ging es in der Diskussion aber  nicht.



Hängt ein wenig zusammen, da Huang den Vergleich mit Pascal sucht, aber extremes Cherry Picking betreibt. Seit der Veröffentlichung der Q4 Zahlen hat Nvidia einiges getan um die Situation positiv darzustellen, dabei aber harte Zahlen immer vermieden. Dass Sie jetzt die Jahresprognose komplett zurückgezogen haben steigert jetzt nicht mein Vertrauen in die getätigten Aussagen.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (18. Mai 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Typisch für dich: Was behaupten, keinen einzigen Link liefern, stattdessen Phrasen wie "kann man doch erkennen" und volkommen unsachliche persönliche Kommentare.



Man muss es auch erst einmal schaffen gute Wirtschaftszahlen, die leicht über dem Niveau der Prä-Mining Ära sind, mit schlechten Verkäufen von Turing in Verbindung zu bringen, oder überhaupt zu der Behauptung zu kommen Turing würde sich schlecht verkaufen, obwohl es da keinen Anhaltspunkt dafür gibt.
Demzufolge kannst du dir doch deine hanebüchene Rethorik sparen und von anderen Quellen für etwas zu verlangen was offensichtlich ist. Turing verkauft sich hervorragend, eben schon wie die Pascal Generation das auch getan hat.
Würde es nicht so sein, dann würde der Bereich Gaming GPU´s schlicht unabhängig vom Einmaleffekt Mining einbrechen. Da das aber nicht stattfindet, ist es schlicht und ergreifend unlogisch das Gegenteil zu behautpten, so wie es du machst.
Du hast für deine Verschwörungstheorien und Erfindungen Turing würde sich schlecht verkaufen, nicht eine ernstzunehmende Quelle und kommst hier an und verlangst von anderen Quellen, obwohl die Quartalszahlen vorliegen, John Peddie Research  Marktanteile vorliegen und der Marktanteil von Nvidia auf über 80% gestiegen ist und für Q2 sicherlich über 85% steigen wird.
Da ist es natürlich klar, dass sich die Karten schlecht verkaufen müssen...

Der einzige Grund wieso sie sich angeblich schlecht verkaufen sollen ist, weil sie dir ganz persönlich zu teuer sind und du wie andere hier in einer Filterblase lebst, die sich mit der Realität nicht verträgt.
Ist also so eine Art persönlich Fehde mit Huang bei dir, oder halt sonst irgendetwas subjektives. Ich tippe auf Neid und Missgunst.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Liefer doch einfach.



Du musst dich ja wie AFD-Reil bei Lanz fühlen, sollen die Klimaschützer doch endlich mal Beweise vorlegen, dass mehr CO2 die Atmosphäre erwärmt...



hoffgang schrieb:


> Stell doch mal auf wie du nur aus den Umsatz- und Gewinnzahlen der gesamten Gaming Sparte den Erfolg /Misserfolg von Turing, auch im Vergleich zu Pascal erkennen willst..



Aus was besteht denn die Gamingsparte? Aus Turing oder Topflappen? Wie erfährt man ob eine GPU Generation ingesamt positiv oder negativ aufgenommen wird?
Man schaut sich die Marktanteile/Unternehemszahlen an. Damals bei Fermi sind Marktanteile wie Unternehmenszahlen massiv eingebrochen du Held, daran erkennt man ob sich etwas gut verkauft oder nicht.
Schaut man sich den Einbruch der AMD Zahlen/Marktanteile nach dem Mining-Hoch an, erkennt man wie schlecht Polaris und Vega gelaufen sind.
Vega hat bei der Steam Umfrage V56 und V64 zusammen einen geringeren Anteil als die 2080 Ti, aber Steam lügt, wie wir ja wissen. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Überzeug mich doch mal mit Informationen die ich noch nicht habe statt ständig nur Rückzieher zu machen.



Ach komm, mach dich nicht lächerlich und tue mal nicht so als ob du irgendwelche Informationen benötigen würdest.
Selbst die Quartalszahlen die jetzt massiv Turing beeinflusst sind, taugen offenbar nicht als Quelle um einzuschätzen ob es für Turing gut läuft oder nicht.
Wenn das nicht taugt, dann taugt gar nichts. Es ist billig Fakten zu leugnen und so zu tun als ob sie nicht existieren und dann immer weiter zu fordern, obwohl man selbst im Unrecht ist.
Ich beglückwünsche dich insofern, dass du für diese müde show noch likes kassierst, Brüder im Geiste. 

Man versucht hier ja nichts anderes als den Untergang von Nvidia auf Basis eines isolierten Effektes heraufzubeschwören.
Ob das nun objektiv oder überhaupt mit Sachlichkeit auch nur entfernt was zu tun hat, ist ja wurst, AMD´s GPU Sektor... nunja. 
Deren GPU Zahlen sind noch deutlich unter dem Niveau vor der Mining-Blase, bei AMD gibts halt im GPU-Bereich nichts zu feiern momentan, dann ist klar, dass man gegen Nvidia schießen muss, obwohl es keinen Grund gibt.



Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich, das Nvidia ähnliche Stückzahlen verkauft kann man anhand der Quartalszahlen nicht ableiten. Keiner weiß was für die Chips verlangt wird und letzten Endes weiß auch keiner wie gut das die OEMs verkaufen.



Die Preise sind bis auf ein Modell nicht gestiegen, sondern die meisten sind gefallen. (1660 Ti, 1660, 1650, 1060, 1070).
Der Durchschnittspreis einer Nvidia GPU ist da sicherlich nicht höher wie zu Pascal Zeiten, denn eine Karte (2080Ti) über dem alten Preisniveau, erhöht die Preise im Mittel nicht, da reicht schon eine halbwegs logische Überlegung.
Zudem ziehen die alten Pascal Karten die jetzt ein wenig verramscht werden, den Preis pro Karte deutlich nach unten, also vergiss es.



MoneyRulez schrieb:


> Wenn man die Zahlen von nVidia um den Mining Boom bereinigt, verkauft sich die rtx ähnlich gut, wie die gtx zu Markteinführung. So habe ich die Informationen verstanden, deswegen stabilisieren die rtx Zahlen auch den Konzerngewinn mit weiteren erwarteten Zuwächsen.



So sieht es halt ganz nüchtern aus. Nur das Problem ist eben, dass einige seit Turing launch permanent herumhaten und die Miningblase zum Anlass nehmen Nvidia ganz schlechte Verkäufe zu unterstellen.
Sie haben die  höheren Preise als Anlass genommen gegen Nvidia zu stänkern und jetzt als sie erfahren, dass Nvidia Turing doch auf dem Niveau von Pascal verkauft, kann das natürlich nicht stimmen, weil sie ihre Ansicht "ist zu teuer" als allgemeingültig verstehen.
Das dauert jetzt natürlich bis sich die objektive Wahrheit im Forum durchsetzt, da gibt es so einige Realitätsverdreher die den ganzen Tag nichts anderes zu tun haben als Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Du, dafür gibts eine ganz einfache Lösung, das Forum bietet Dir die Möglichkeit mich zu ignorieren, dann musst du meine Beiträge nichtmehr lesen und regst dich dann auch nichtmehr künstlich auf.



Wem innerlich der Kamm wirklich anschwillt, das wissen wir doch bereits.
Denn dieser Verschwörungskram den ihr hier auftischt, wird sich langfristig einfach nicht durchsetzen.
Liest man in dem Forum dann könnte man meinen:

-Nvidia nagt am Hungertuch
-Nvidia liegt bei 10% Marktanteil
-Nvidia betrügt seine Kunden permanent
-Nvidias Turing hat massiv gefailed
-Nvidias Quartalszahlen sind mega schlecht

-AMD ist der Marktführer im Bereich Grafikkarten
-AMDs GPUs sind sehr sparsam
-AMDs GPUs sind innovativer als Nvidias

Es hat sich eine schöne kleine Gruppe zusammengefunden die in den Threads permanent irgendwelche Unwahrheiten zum besten gibt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Richtig. Du zeigst, dass du nicht zu diesen wenigen Menschen gehörst wenn dein erster Satz direkt ein persönlicher Angriff auf einen User ist mit dem du verschiedener Meinung bist. Dass nenn ich doch mal Diskussionskultur..



Du musst hier nicht den Moralapostel spielen, Diskussionskultur ist bei dir ja nicht vorhanden.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist schon komisch, ich bekomm eine Menge likes. Die ganzen Nvidia 2nd Accs dagegen liken sich alle gegenseitig. Hmm kommt hier eine Neiddebatte auf...?



Du musst einfach nur irgendwelches Zeug ins Forum schreiben, welches AMD huldigt, oder AMD verteidigt.
Oder eben Nvidia schlecht macht. Ob das gerechtfertigt oder ungerechtfertigt ist, stimmt oder falsch ist, spielt doch keine Rolle.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, wenn man der Einzige ist der etwas wahrnimmt, dann kann das an der eigenen Wahrnehmung liegen und weniger an der Realität.



Gefährlicher Rat, das kennen wir ja schon aus 1939. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid für dich, aber im Gegensatz zu anderen hier beurteile ich dich nicht darüber welche Hardware du Dir leisten kannst. Solche oberflächlichen Kriterien zeugen imho eher von mangelndem Selbstwertgefühl und dem dringenden Bedürfniss der Selbstdarstellung / Überhöhung über andere und ich finde, daran sollten User in einem Forum nicht gemessen werden.



Aber deine Anti-Nvidia Haltung resultiert in allen Diskussionen immer nur aus dieser Haltung, dass der Schrott den Huang verkauft dir zu teuer ist.
Du führst die ganze Diskussion nur aus diesem Grund. Irgendeine objektive Herangehensweise liegt dir komplett fern, das ist eben sehr schade und killt jede Diskussion.
Das hat gar nichts damit zu tun, dich irgendwie zu beurteilen, aber es liegt auf der Hand dass du diese Diskussion nur deshalb führst weil dir

a) die Nvidia Karten für das Geld zu teuer sind
b) weil du sie dir nicht leisten kannst und was man sich nicht leisten kann, muss man halt schlechtreden



hoffgang schrieb:


> Hängt ein wenig zusammen, da Huang den Vergleich mit Pascal sucht, aber extremes Cherry Picking betreibt. Seit der Veröffentlichung der Q4 Zahlen hat Nvidia einiges getan um die Situation positiv darzustellen, dabei aber harte Zahlen immer vermieden. Dass Sie jetzt die Jahresprognose komplett zurückgezogen haben steigert jetzt nicht mein Vertrauen in die getätigten Aussagen.



Dieses Cherrypicking muss ja richtig extrem sein, wenn sie die Zahlen mit Turing locker auf dem alten Niveau halten können und sogar darüber rauskommen.
Du solltest es mal einfach mit Logik probieren, aber offenbar hat dir deine Herstellerreligion die schon vernebelt, anders ist das nicht zu erklären.



boedefelt schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von schaffe, die Wahrheit verdrehen, leugnen und vom eigentlichen Thema ablenken. Mehr kann dieses Wesen halt nicht, da er mit der Realität nicht klar kommt.



Genau, der böse Schaffe lügt natürlich, ist ja nicht so, dass ich die Radeon VII nicht ausgiebig getestet hätte.
Aber die Performance lag im Vergleich zur RTX 2080 teilweise so eklatant zurück, dass ich mir das mit den paar AAA AMD supported Games einfach nicht mehr schönreden konnte, das funktionierte einfach nicht, sry.
Das mag bei anderen anders sein die in ihrem Leben nur Resident Evil 2 spielen und sich die Spiele cherrypicken die mit AMD gut laufen.
Aber leider ist die Spieleunterstützung bei Nvidia viel besser und gerade UE4 Indie Titel laufen tausend mal besser, ist leider so, das ist die Realität, deshalb kaufe ich so schnell keine AMD mehr, außer es ändert sich was am Treibersupport.
Ich gurke mit der Leistung doch nicht unterhalb einer 1660 Ti rum.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Du musst dich ja wie AFD-Reil bei Lanz fühlen, sollen die Klimaschützer doch endlich mal Beweise vorlegen, dass mehr CO2 die Atmosphäre erwärmt...



Nicht ganz, schließlich gibt es von Seiten der Klimaschützer unfassbar viele offen einsehbare Daten. Von Dir bzw. zu den Stückzahlen von Nvidia gibt es dagegen garnichts.
Vielmehr fühl ich mich als wärst du direkt dem AfD Handbuch für Diskussionen entsprungen. Irgendwas behaupten, keine Beweise liefern, Antworten ignorieren und persönliche, vollkommen unsachliche Angriffe fahren.

Also statt hier Wall of Texts mit nichtssagendem zu produzieren, liefer doch einfach Links oder Drittaussagen die deine These stützen. Wäre doch soviel einfacher als immer und immer wieder mir dasselbe vorzuwerfen.
Stütz doch mal deine Aussagen anstatt immer nur andere anzugreifen.


Oh und es ist mal wieder spanned zu sehen wie sich deine Rhetorik und die eines jungen Accs der reinzufällig direkt mich in diesem Thread targeted, ähneln. Wie so oft, Rainer Zufall, stimmts?

Und wieso antwortet mir der Polymer Account auf meinen Replik für Rolli Jonson? Denkst du nicht, Rolli ist ein eigenständiger User der selbst in der Lage ist auf meine Zeilen zu antworten?


----------



## HardwareHighlander (18. Mai 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, schließlich gibt es von Seiten der Klimaschützer unfassbar viele offen einsehbare Daten. Von Dir bzw. zu den Stückzahlen von Nvidia gibt es dagegen garnichts.



Also versuchst du jetzt wie im letzten Post die Quellenlage zu ignorieren, abzustreiten und versteifst dich jetzt stattdessen auf die Angabe einer genauen Stückzahl, auf die Nachkommastelle oder?
Du bist wirklich unterhaltsam und hast vor allem Ausdauer, immer wieder erneut dieselbe Rethorikschiene abzuspulen und davon abzulenken, dass es für schlechte Verkaufszzahlen nicht einen Anhaltspunkt gibt, es aber klare Belege dafür gibt, dass diese auf dem Niveau von Pascal liegt.
Die genaue Stückzahl spielt im Detail gar keine Rolle, weil man die sowieso aus keiner Quelle erfährt, aber du kannst dir ja gerne die Zahlen von JohnPeddie mal anschauen, das dürfte eigentlich schon bei weitem reichen um dein Verschwörungsgelaber zu widerlegen.
Da braucht man noch nicht mal Quartalszahlen dafür.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Vielmehr fühl ich mich als wärst du direkt dem AfD Handbuch für Diskussionen entsprungen. Irgendwas behaupten, keine Beweise liefern, Antworten ignorieren und persönliche, vollkommen unsachliche Angriffe fahren.



Ich bin ja nicht der der irgendetwas beweisen muss, denn die Beweise liegen ja auf der Hand.
Insofern bist du es der iregndetwas beweisen müsste. 



hoffgang schrieb:


> Also statt hier Wall of Texts mit nichtssagendem zu produzieren, liefer doch einfach Links oder Drittaussagen die deine These stützen.



Welche Quellen außer JohnPeddie, Steam, diese News (Quartalszahlen) sollen denn noch dazu gefunden werden können? Vermutlich keine.
Ich kenn doch deine Strategie schon. Sich dumm stellen, Fakten ignorieren und gleichzeitig dann Quellen fordern und die Diskussion auf exakte Stückzahlen zu lenken, sodass dann keine Quelle erbracht werden kann, die dich zufrieden stellt und du dann als der vermeintlicher Sieger aus der Debatte gehst.
Geh mal zur ARD, ZDF oder zu RTL, da funktionert das, in der schnellen Talkrunde, aber hier funktioniert so ein Quatsch halt nicht.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Stütz doch mal deine Aussagen anstatt immer nur andere anzugreifen.



Man sollte dich mit dieser Diskussionskultur die du führst eh nicht allzuernst nehmen.


boedefelt schrieb:


> Nur Behauptungen aufstellen und keine Belege Liefern. Und du wunderst dich das alles über dich lacht?



Wozu sollte ich hier einen Beleg liefern? Du willst also bestreiten, dass AMD Karten in etlichen non AAA Produktionen mit UE4 madig laufen?
Ich habe mir wirklich Mühe gegeben, die Radeon VII zu behalten, klar der Speicher ist nett. Aber es wird in der Runde auch mal online gezockt und wenn dann die Steuerung so schwammig ist, weil die Karte in irgendwelche Limits rennt, hab ich sie halt für 500 Euronen verkauft und mir dafür ne 1660 Ti geholt.
Da biste dann halt oft deutlich langsamer, aber in Rust, Atlas, Mordhau und ARK dennoch mit angepassten Settings weit schneller. Woran das liegt? Frag AMD.



boedefelt schrieb:


> Hast du deinen Acc löschen lassen damit kein neuer nachschauen kann wie du so drauf bist?



Schreib mir doch eine P/N und kläre persönliches dort, wenn dich meine Person so stark interessiert.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (18. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Die Preise sind bis auf ein Modell nicht gestiegen, sondern die meisten sind gefallen. (1660 Ti, 1660, 1650, 1060, 1070).
> Der Durchschnittspreis einer Nvidia GPU ist da sicherlich nicht höher wie zu Pascal Zeiten, denn eine Karte (2080Ti) über dem alten Preisniveau, erhöht die Preise im Mittel nicht, da reicht schon eine halbwegs logische Überlegung.
> Zudem ziehen die alten Pascal Karten die jetzt ein wenig verramscht werden, den Preis pro Karte deutlich nach unten, also vergiss es.



Nach deiner Argumentation verkauft sich Turing ja doch nicht so gut. Schließlich drücken die verramschten Pascal Karten plus eine weitere Karte am oberen Preisende die Karten verkäufe für Turing.... Wie stark diese Effekte abhängen lässt sich auch nicht wirklich Einschätzen da Nvidia keine Verkaufszahlen offenlegt. Nur kann man festhalten, das sie Turing nicht so schlecht verkauft wie von einigen oft behauptet wird. 
Die Karten sind auch nicht günstiger geworden, da das Lineup insbesondere im unteren Segment stärker differenziert wurde und wodurch die quervergleiche schwierig sind. Ist das erbe der 1060 die 2060 oder doch die 1660ti oder doch nur die 1660? Alleine hier kann man Diskussionen führen.


----------



## FKY2000 (18. Mai 2019)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> und was ist dann? darüber regt sich doch kein Mensch auf. Die Kunden die eine RTX 2080 Ti gekauft haben z.b. sind sowieso keine die jeden Tag wie verrückt zocken. Das sind meistens Gelegenheitszocker die am Wochenende aber mit ordentlicher Leistung zocken möchten. Oftmals auch mit 4K oder WQHD. Weil man eben nur am WE ein paar stunden hat. Ich hätte mir von der reinen Nutzungsdauer her eine 300€ karte kaufen können, aber da würde ich dann eben auch keinen Spaß im Spiel haben weil HDR fehlt, weil die Leistung fehlt und weil WQHD nicht ordentlich geht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine Arroganz ist schon ziemlich frech und überschreitet hier und da bereits die Grenze zur Beleidigung. 
Schön für dich, dass du (zumindest gibst du es so stolz vor) über ausreichende, ja nahezu unlimitierte finanzielle Ressourcen für den Erwerb einer GPU verfügst. Freut mich wirklich für dich.
Aber weder du, noch ich, noch jemand anderes ist der Nabel der Welt und Maßstab für allgemeines Konsumverhalten. Nichts als eine egonzentrische Behauptung von dir, dass Leute, die sich für den Gegenwert eines gebrauchten Kleinwagens für ein paar Wochenendstunden eine dezidierte Grafikkarte kaufen, weil man sich wohl sonst wie der letzte, mittellose Pöbel fühlt. Ich weiss zwar nicht, was für ein Mensch da wirklich vor der Tastatur hockt, aber ich hoffe für deine näheren Mitmenschen, dass du wirklich nur ein virtueller Maulheld bist, wie die meisten deines Schreibstils. 

Gesendet von meinem HRY-LX1 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piep00 (18. Mai 2019)

Rolli_Jonson schrieb:


> Ich bin scheinbar der einzige der merkt das in 90% der Kommentare hier der Neid eine übergeordnete Rolle spielt. Weil ich mir etwas nicht leisten kann, ist es zu teuer und Mist. Der Hersteller hat es also verdient das er auf die schnauze fällt. Denn ich bin zu arm dafür
> p.s. da immer die gleichen auf sowas reagieren muss ich wohl recht haben. getroffene Hunde bellen



1998 war das letzte Mal, dass mir Neid in einer sachlichen Diskussion unterstellt wurde. Kognitive Dissonanz würde ich bei dir vermuten. Aktuell könnte ich mir alle Hardware leisten, die auf dem Markt verfügbar ist. Will ich das? Keineswegs. Wollen das die Anderen? Scheinbar auch nicht. Es ist nicht immer Neid, wenn eine Person oder eine Firma kritisiert wird. Also komm bitte wieder auf eine sachliche Ebene herunter und lass diese dummen LOL-Smileys. Seinen Gegenüber herabwürdigen ist unterste Schublade und das Ende jeder sachlichen Diskussion.

Die Kritik an nVidia ist durchaus berechtigt, wie von einigen Usern bereits zahlreich erläutert wurde. AMD kommt seit Jahren nicht so richtig aus dem Knick und hält mit der RX 580 seit der 290X grob die gleiche Leistung, bei gestiegener Effizienz. Dennoch ist AMD dem Mitbewerber in dieser Hinsicht noch unterlegen. Die Radeon VII eines Freundes läuft mit UV und leicht gesenkten Taktraten (GPU) bei 200 Watt. Klingt vielversprechend. Es wird allmählich Zeit, dass AMD mit Navi in diese Effizienzklasse aufschließt. Wenn die neuen Karten gut werden, dann investiere ich ein paar Euro. 

Aktuell nutze ich nur "Hartz IV-Hardware", einen 2600X mit einer RX580. Ich komme mir gleich als getroffener, bellender Hund vor. 
Ich fahre jetzt erstmal meinen neuen 7er zum Handwaschen.

[Der Beitrag enthält Spuren von Ironie]


----------



## boedefelt (18. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Wozu sollte ich hier einen Beleg liefern? Du willst also bestreiten, dass AMD Karten in etlichen non AAA Produktionen mit UE4 madig laufen?
> Ich habe mir wirklich Mühe gegeben, die Radeon VII zu behalten, klar der Speicher ist nett. Aber es wird in der Runde auch mal online gezockt und wenn dann die Steuerung so schwammig ist, weil die Karte in irgendwelche Limits rennt, hab ich sie halt für 500 Euronen verkauft und mir dafür ne 1660 Ti geholt.
> Da biste dann halt oft deutlich langsamer, aber in Rust, Atlas, Mordhau und ARK dennoch mit angepassten Settings weit schneller. Woran das liegt? Frag AMD.




Und wieder schön das Thema des Threads ignoriert und mit dummen Gefasel versucht abzulenken um ja nicht sinnvoll und vor allem mit Belegen an der Diskussion teilnehmen zu müssen.




PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Schreib mir doch eine P/N und kläre persönliches dort, wenn dich meine Person so stark interessiert.



Och ich finds nur lustig das ein Wesen wie du versucht sich zu verstecken und es aus Inkompetenz und Streitsucht einfach nicht schafft.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht der der irgendetwas beweisen muss, denn die Beweise liegen ja auf der Hand.



Also wie immer: Es gibt offensichtlich keinerlei Drittmeinungen die deine Ansicht stützen, also wird rumgeeiert.
Damit gehst du auf ignore, es hat keinerlei Sinn länger mit jemandem zu diskutieren, der so offensichtlich Markenblind und Diskussionsresistent ist wie Du. Das ist wirklich schade.

Ich kann auch nicht verstehen wieso es Dir so unglaublich wichtig ist was hier im Forum passiert, dass du deinen Acc löschen lässt, jetzt unter anderem Namen wieder da bist, das ganze Getue. Als ob du persönlich betroffen wärst. Ich blende deine Beiträge hiermit aus.
Ein ernst gemeinter Rat: Überprüf mal ob Dir dieser ganze Aufwand den du hier betreibst wirklich einen Sinn im Leben gibt, oder ob du dich hier nicht in etwas verrennst.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (18. Mai 2019)

boedefelt schrieb:


> Und wieder schön das Thema des Threads ignoriert und mit dummen Gefasel versucht abzulenken um ja nicht sinnvoll und vor allem mit Belegen an der Diskussion teilnehmen zu müssen.



Ich habe auf deinen Beitrag geantwortet, bei dem du das Thema vorgegeben hast, nicht ich.
Ich lenke niemanden ab, ich würde gerne übers Thema sprechen, habe auch nichts anderes vor.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Also wie immer: Es gibt offensichtlich keinerlei Drittmeinungen die deine Ansicht stützen, also wird rumgeeiert.



Nunja, es gibt Zahlen der GPU Verkäufe durch John Peddie, es gibt die Quartalszahlen, es gibt die Steam-Rankings, ist doch völlig ausreichend um einzuschätzen, dass sich Turing gut verkauft.
Das ist doch völlig ausreichend, aber ist klar, du siehst das anders, ist ja deine einzige Möglichkeit weiter die Gerüchte - Turing verkaufe sich schlecht zu streuen.
Da kommt allerdings keinerlei Beleg von dir.  Ist ja auch nur deine persönliche Meinung. Nach dem Motto.. arrghh ist mirz zu teuer, na dann mach ichs schlecht habe aber gar keinen Beleg dafür.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Damit gehst du auf ignore, es hat keinerlei Sinn länger mit jemandem zu diskutieren, der so offensichtlich Markenblind und Diskussionsresistent ist wie Du. Das ist wirklich schade.



Damit bin ich einverstanden, kommt man ja in der Diskussion sowieso nicht weiter, geschweige denn dass du auch nur ansatzweise eine Quelle vorlegen würdest, in der sich Turing so schlecht verkaufen würde, wie du es zeichnest.
Die Quartalszahlen zeigen überdeutlich gute Verkäufe, wäre das nicht so, dann würde sich Turing auch schlecht verkaufen, ganz einfach, analog wie zu den Fail-Generationen von Nvidia die die Unternehmenszahlen und Marktanteile auch demensprechend gedrückt haben.
Das kann man sich alles anschauen, wie das ablief. Aber nun sollen die Zahlen plötzlich gut sein, aber die Verkäufe sollen sehr schlecht sein. Passt irgendwo nicht ganz zusammen, aber bestimmt wird sich dir dieser Zusammenhang irgendwann erschließen.
Vielleicht dann mit den nächsten Marktanteil oder Quartalszahlen oder wenn du dir Brille abnimmst.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Mai 2019)

Mal was interessantes zum Thema Laptop Anteil (da gewisse Teilnehmer der Diskussion offensichtlich keine Absicht haben Links zu liefern oder Ihre Argumente zu untermauern).



> In a world of smartphones and tablets,  PC gamers are looking for a thin, portable device that runs the latest  games. Because of this need, gaming laptops have been gaining wider  adoption for several years. Global sales soared from around $1 billion  in 2013 to around $12 billion in 2018.
> 
> NVIDIA's Max-Q notebook design has been a leader in this market that  allows original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) to pack a lot of graphics  processing power into a sleek form factor that is lightweight. _*The  number of new Max-Q notebook models in production this year is double  that of last year*_.
> 
> Because of these trends, CEO Jensen Huang sees a big year ahead for  gaming laptops: "This year, we have some hundred notebooks that are  being designed at different price segments by different OEMs across  different regions. *And so, I think this year is going to be quite a  successful year for notebooks*."



Dieser Text ist z.b. ein Indiz, dass Nvidia durchaus signifikante Verkäufe über den Laptopmarkt erzielt. Und es kontert auch Polys Behauptung, es hätte zu Pascalzeiten eine ähnliche Auswahl an Modellen gegeben. Dem ist offensichtlich nicht so, stattdessen sehen wir mit Turing einen stärkeren Fokus auf Laptops - und steigende Verkaufszahlen in diesem Bereich, zumindest in der Erwartung von Huang.


Dazu kommt die durchaus agressive Rhetorik von Nvidia wenn es um RT geht:



> In September of last year, NVIDIA launched the new Turing generation  of graphics processors. There was a mixed reaction from PC gamers  partly because there were no games immediately available on the market  capable of taking advantage of the new graphics-rendering technique  known as ray tracing, which allows for more realistic light and shadow  effects in games.
> It's still early in this new generation of Turing RTX gaming cards --  only about 2% of GeForce users have upgraded. It generally takes three  to four years for a new generation to gain widespread adoption. *For one,  gamers will want to see more games offering ray-tracing features before  spending hundreds of dollars on one of these new graphics cards,  especially when the previous Pascal-generation cards are still capable  of playing the most popular games on the market at high graphics  settings. *
> 
> Nonetheless, NVIDIA looks well positioned to maintain its dominant  market share in gaming cards. The company is already calling its  ray-traced graphics technology the standard for the games that will come  out in the years ahead. The company supported* that bold claim* by  pointing to the adoption of ray tracing by the industry's most  influential game engines, including *Microsoft* DirectX, Epic Games' Unreal Engine, *Electronic Arts*' Frostbite, Unity, and several others.



Das ist eine klassische Aussage in Richtung Anleger. Diese sollen überzeugt werden, dass RT der neue Industriestandard wird und deshalb die Verkäufe von RTX Karten in der Zukunft anziehen werden. Darüber darf ebenfalls diskutiert werden, bislang ist die Auswahl an RTX Titeln extrem gering, zudem sind einige der Titel die Raytracing nutzen sollen Titel von kleinen Studios - hier darf auch gezweifelt werden, ob die Ankündigung eine Umsetzung bekommt. 
Ob RT das Verkaufsargument in der Zukunft sein wird kann ich nicht beurteilen, zweifle aber daran. 



> Nvidia is definitely looking at the landscape through RTX-colored  glasses, though it's true that ray tracing support is increasing. It's  just not everywhere yet. There's a reason why Nvidia expanded its Turing  lineup with GTX graphics cards (GeForce GTX 1660 Ti, 1660, and 1650) that lack dedicated RT cores, and it's not because ray tracing is in every game.


----------



## boedefelt (18. Mai 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Das ist eine klassische Aussage in Richtung Anleger. Diese sollen überzeugt werden, dass RT der neue Industriestandard wird und deshalb die Verkäufe von RTX Karten in der Zukunft anziehen werden.



Es ist halt ein weiterer versuch einen Standard zu etablieren an dem sie gutes Geld verdienen. Kann klappen, kann auch in die Hose gehen wie bei G sync.
Ich denke mal die Entscheidung, was siegt wird mit den Konsolen und der Art des darauf verwendeten RT getroffen.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Darüber darf ebenfalls diskutiert werden, bislang ist die Auswahl an RTX Titeln extrem gering, zudem sind einige der Titel die Raytracing nutzen sollen Titel von kleinen Studios - hier darf auch gezweifelt werden, ob die Ankündigung eine Umsetzung bekommt.
> Ob RT das Verkaufsargument in der Zukunft sein wird kann ich nicht beurteilen, zweifle aber daran.



Ich denke schon das gerade von den kleinen etwas kommen wird. Hier ist die Geldmenge, die NV rein pumpen muss, event. geringer als bei den großen.


----------



## Oldtekkno (18. Mai 2019)

Wer zur Zeit RT auch nur annähernd gutheißt, der schläft in nvidiabettwäsche und hat über seinem Kinderbett ein Poster der Lederjacke.       Ok, nicht ganz ernstgemeint, aber irgendwie was dran.  Und ich glaube nicht daran, dass nvidia stark genug ist ihr Ding durchzusetzen. Wenn sie die Hardware für die neuen Konsolen bauen würden vielleicht, aber das machen sie nicht.   Die Wahrheit ist wohl, navi wird aufgrund der kommenden Konsolen und Grafikkarten der neue "Standard" für die Entwickler.  nvidia wird ne handevoll Spiele sponsern für Pseudo-RT-Marketing....  denn was anderes ist RT nicht...Pseudo RT,  für Retroauflösung mit Frameraten für n Schachspiel


----------



## hoffgang (18. Mai 2019)

boedefelt schrieb:


> Es ist halt ein weiterer versuch einen Standard zu etablieren an dem sie gutes Geld verdienen. Kann klappen, kann auch in die Hose gehen wie bei G sync.
> Ich denke mal die Entscheidung, was siegt wird mit den Konsolen und der Art des darauf verwendeten RT getroffen.



Ich glaube was anderes:
Huang will mit diesen Aussagen untermauern bzw. andeuten, dass GPU Modelle ab 2070 aufwärts in Zukunft eine stärkere Nachfrage erleben werden weil RT sich durchsetzen wird / kein Spiel mehr ohne RT auskommt.
Passt zu den Aussagen von Q4, dass sich die teuren Turings unter Erwartungen verkaufen. Die Aussage, RT wäre ein neuer Standard darf ja durchaus bezweifelt werden, die angekündigten Titel sind zum Großteil keine AAA Produktionen / Blockbuster. Gibt es denn überhaupt in absehbarer Zeit einen wirklich guten Titel mit RT? Mir fällt auf Anhieb keiner ein.

Aber: Indem Huang diese Aussagen trifft sendet er eine Botschaft an seine Aktionäre: die Oberklassemodelle von Turing werden sich gut verkaufen, weil RT sich weiter verbreitet. 
Das ist seine Botschaft - wie gesagt, kann man auch anders sehen 




boedefelt schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das gerade von den kleinen  etwas kommen wird. Hier ist die Geldmenge, die NV rein pumpen muss,  event. geringer als bei den großen.



Mag sein, bleibt dann nur die Frage übrig ob das gute Spiele werden die als Botschafter für RT auch einen Wert haben.


----------



## boedefelt (18. Mai 2019)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Mag sein, bleibt dann nur die Frage übrig ob das gute Spiele werden die als Botschafter für RT auch einen Wert haben.




In der momentanen Situation ist es doch egal ob die Spiele gut werden oder nicht. Jedes spiel wäre ein Vorteil. Es gibt im Moment 3, da wäre schon ein weiteres schon eine Steigerung.


----------



## hoffgang (18. Mai 2019)

boedefelt schrieb:


> In der momentanen Situation ist es doch egal ob die Spiele gut werden oder nicht. Jedes spiel wäre ein Vorteil. Es gibt im Moment 3, da wäre schon ein weiteres schon eine Steigerung.



Naja, aber nur wirklich interessante Titel verleiten doch zum Kauf von neuer Hardware.
Star Wars Rebel Assault z.b. gab es damals nur auf CD - was viele User zum Kauf eines damals recht teuren CD Laufwerks verleitet hat. Ein für die damalige Zeit tolles Spiel mit neuen Ideen. 
Heute haste Titel wie Sand am Meer, jeden Monat erscheinen AAA Spiele (gefühlt). Ob jetzt eines davon RT hat oder nicht.... 

RT ist eine interessante Geschichte, aber wie so oft muss neben der Hardware auch die Software passen. Aktuell ist der Kauf einer RTX Graka im Bezug auf RT reine Hoffnung. Und wenn ich mir die Listen ansehe, welche zukünftigen Spiele RT bekommen sollen - da ist kein einziges dabei welches mich vom Hocker haut. Metro & Anthem waren meiner Meinung nach die beste Gelegenheit, doof nur das Anthem eine Vollkatastrophe geworden ist.


----------



## matty2580 (18. Mai 2019)

Danke noch einmal hoffgang das du mehrere Quellen zu meiner Argumentation gefunden hast.



> 1. Fast growth for gaming laptops
> The fastest growing hardware in the gaming industry is not the Nintendo Switch or Sony's PlayStation 4. *It's NVIDIA's Max-Q gaming notebooks*.
> 
> NVIDIA's Max-Q notebook design has been a leader in this market that allows original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) to pack a lot of graphics processing power into a sleek form factor that is lightweight. *The number of new Max-Q notebook models in production this year is double that of last year*.
> ...


NVIDIA Just Changed the Future of Gaming -- The Motley Fool

Und jetzt ist auch ganz klar, dass NICHT der Retailmarkt für die Stabilisierung der Geforce-Sparte verantwortlich war, sondern ausschließlich der OEM-Markt mit Laptops bei Nvidia. Das ist dann auch konkurrent mit der Mindfactory,- und Steam-Statistik, wo RTX-GPUs nach wie vor einen verschwindend geringen Marktanteil haben. 

Das zeigt aber auch gut auf auf, dass der Mobile-Markt viel größer ist als der Desktop-Markt. Und nichts Anderes schreibe ich hier seit vielen Jahren.....

Nvidia konnte immerhin allein durch massives Wachstum im OEM-Laptop-Geschäft den Umsatz stabilisieren, aber hatte trotzdem noch einen sehr massiven Gewinneinbruch.


----------



## MoneyRulez (18. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Danke noch einmal hoffgang das du mehrere Quellen zu meiner Argumentation gefunden hast.
> 
> 
> NVIDIA Just Changed the Future of Gaming -- The Motley Fool
> ...


Zahlen werden keine genannt, sondern nur, dass der mobile Bereich stark gewachsen ist. Das der mobile Bereich eine stark wachsende Bedeutung hat, ist doch schon seit Jahren bekannt. Darauf hat sich nVidia mit seinen effizienten GPUs gut vorbereitet und nun entsprechenden Erfolg.


----------



## matty2580 (18. Mai 2019)

Wenn man doppelt so stark wächst wie noch im Jahr davor, ist dass eine riesige Steigerung, besonders im volumenträchtigen OEM-Markt
RTX-GPUs haben aktuell, 10 Monate nach Release von Turing, bei Steam übrigens einen Anteil von noch nicht einmal 3%, also alles über der 2060.

Die Frage dahinter ist halt, wie lange Nvidia im Laptop-Bereich noch so stark wachsen kann?


----------



## Mimimimimi (18. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist auch ganz klar, dass NICHT der Retailmarkt für die Stabilisierung der Geforce-Sparte verantwortlich war, sondern ausschließlich der OEM-Markt mit Laptops bei Nvidia.


Seit wann ist denn die Quantität der Produkte automatisch proportinal zu den Verkaufszahlen? 

Dein Rückschluss ist absoluter Blödsinn, um es mal nett zu sagen.


----------



## matty2580 (18. Mai 2019)

Nvidia hat geschrieben das sich die Max-Q Notebooks doppelt so gut verkauft haben wie im letzten Jahr.
Um das richtig einschätzen zu können, müsste man theoretisch die genauen Stückzahlen der Max-Q Notebooks in den Jahren davor wissen.
Solche Zahlen gibt Nvidia aber nicht heraus.
Trotzdem ist eine Verdopplung an sich schon einmal eine Ansage, die ja hauptsächlich die Anleger überzeugen sollte.

Beschwere dich also nicht bei mir, sondern eher bei Nvidia, wenn du konkretere Zahlen wünschst. ^^


----------



## Mimimimimi (18. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Beschwere dich also nicht bei mir, sondern eher bei Nvidia, wenn du konkretere Zahlen wünschst.


Ich beschwere mich über deine ungültigen Rückschlüsse. Was soll NVIDIA damit zu tun haben?

Abgesehen davon sagt ihr ständig, Turing sei ein Desaster. Turing wird aber sowohl Desktop, als auch Mobile verkauft. Aber wo genau ist völlig egal, um eure Behauptungen ad absurdum zu führen


----------



## matty2580 (18. Mai 2019)

Ich behaupte gar nichts, sondern habe eine Quelle verlinkt, und zitiert.
Abgesehen davon gibt es ja noch Indikatoren wie Steam und Mindfactory die recht eindeutig sind.

Turing ist auch kein Desaster, sondern wie man sehen kann im Laptopbereich recht erfolgreich, wobei hier auch noch viel Pascal mit dabei ist.
Das ist aber auch kein Wunder, weil Nvidia hier ohne Konkurrenz da steht.
AMD hat hier keine Produkte die eine echte Alternative sind, weder von der Leistung her, noch im Verbrauch.

Laptops interessieren hier im Forum aber nur wenige, weil es hauptsächlich immer um Desktop-GPUs geht.


----------



## Mimimimimi (19. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte gar nichts, sondern habe eine Quelle verlinkt, und zitiert.


Den Teil von deinem Posting, den ich zitiert habe, stammt nicht aus der Quelle.

Warum stehst du nicht einfach dazu, wenn du Behauptungen in den Raum wirfst, die du nicht belegen kannst?


----------



## matty2580 (19. Mai 2019)

Also gut, noch einmal die Quelle, mit Zitat:



> 1. Fast growth for gaming laptops
> The fastest growing hardware in the gaming industry is not the Nintendo Switch or Sony's PlayStation 4. *It's NVIDIA's Max-Q gaming notebooks*.
> 
> NVIDIA's Max-Q notebook design has been a leader in this market that allows original equipment manufacturers (OEMs) to pack a lot of graphics processing power into a sleek form factor that is lightweight. *The number of new Max-Q notebook models in production this year is double that of last year*.
> ...


NVIDIA Just Changed the Future of Gaming -- The Motley Fool

Und ich übersetzte jetzt noch einmal, falls du kein englisch kannst:

1. Schnelles Wachstum für Gaming Laptops
Die schnell wachsendste Hardware der Gaming Industrie ist nicht die Nintendo Switch oder Sonys PS4. Es sind Nvidias Max-Q Gaming Notebooks.
Nvidias Max-Q Notebook-Design ist führend auf diesem Markt, mit dem OEMs (Original Equipment Manufacturer),  die viel Grafikleistung in einem schlanken, leichten Formfaktor unterbringen können. Die Anzahl der neuen Max-Q-Notebook-Modelle, die in diesem Jahr produziert werden, ist doppelt so hoch wie im Vorjahr.
Aufgrund dieser Trends sieht CEO Jensen Huang ein großes Jahr für Gaming-Laptops vor sich: "In diesem Jahr haben wir einige hundert Notebooks, die von verschiedenen OEMs in verschiedenen Regionen in verschiedenen Preissegmenten entwickelt werden. Ich denke, dieses Jahr steht vor der Tür ein recht erfolgreiches Jahr für Notebooks".


Nvidia selbst sieht also den Schwerpunkt bei Notebooks, und danach kam dass übliche Raytracing-Geschwafel.
Zu Desktopverkäufe gab es gar keine Zahlen. Die gab es bei einigen Ivestorenkonferenzen davor, und waren nicht beeindruckend.
Diesen Bereich hat man dieses Mal absichtlich weg gelassen, um die Shareholder nicht zu verunsichern.


----------



## warawarawiiu (19. Mai 2019)

Kann den Tag garnicht abwarten, an dem ich endlich meine treue gtx 980ti aus meinem PC schmeißen und durch ein AMD Produkt ersetzen kann.

Nvidia geht mir mittlerweile so sehr auf die Nuesse..... 
Wahnsinn, wie sich die Marke NVIDIA in den letzten Jahren fuer Gamer immer unsymphatischer gemacht hat.


----------



## Mancko (19. Mai 2019)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Kann den Tag garnicht abwarten, an dem ich endlich meine treue gtx 980ti aus meinem PC schmeißen und durch ein AMD Produkt ersetzen kann.
> 
> Nvidia geht mir mittlerweile so sehr auf die Nuesse.....



Interessiert hier niemanden und ist im Zusammenhang mit dem Artikel auch von Null Relevanz.



> Wahnsinn, wie sich die Marke NVIDIA in den letzten Jahren fuer Gamer immer unsymphatischer gemacht hat.



Du meinst für Dich unsymphatischer. Sprich hier nicht allgemein von Gamern. Du bist einer von vielen und stehst nicht für alle oder die Mehrzahl der Gamer.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (19. Mai 2019)

Kurz gefasst:
1. Nvidias Umsatz hat sich um 11% gegenüber der Vorminingzeit erhöht.
2. Die RTX-Karten waren seit Januar erst gut verfügbar( RTX 2070, 2080, 2080 Ti), RTX 2060 und GTX 1660 kamen viel später.
3. Sie waren alle teurer als ihre Pascalpendants kurz nach dem Release.
4. Es wurden zwischen den Laptop- und Desktopgpus nicht differentiert ( warum wohl..).
5. Da die RTX-Karten durchweg teurer waren, drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass entweder absolut gesehen weniger Einheiten zum hohen Preis verkauft wurden, um diesen Umsatz zu generieren, oder ein großer Teil des Umsatzes von Laptop-GPUs stammt ( MAX-Q).
6. Das MAX-Q-Szenario gilt als viel wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Don-71 (19. Mai 2019)

> 2. Die RTX-Karten waren seit Januar erst gut verfügbar( RTX 2070, 2080, 2080 Ti), RTX 2060 und GTX 1660 kamen viel später.



Wie kommst du auf so eine Zusammenfassung, die RTX Karten waren ab Oktober gut verfügbar und sind ja extra schon im Sptember 2018 gelaunched worden,um das Weihnachtsgeschäft mitzunehmen!
Die RTX 2060 wurde Anfang Januar am 08.01.2019 gelaunched, und war sofort breit verfügbar.


----------



## Killer-Instinct (19. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf so eine Zusammenfassung, die RTX Karten waren ab Oktober gut verfügbar und sind ja extra schon im Sptember 2018 gelaunched worden,um das Weihnachtsgeschäft mitzunehmen!
> Die RTX 2060 wurde Anfang Januar am 08.01.2019 gelaunched, und war sofort breit verfügbar.


Geforce RTX 2080 Ti: Schlechte Verfuegbarkeit – weitere Engpaesse? - PC Magazin

Stand 11ter Oktober..


----------



## Mimimimimi (19. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Und ich übersetzte jetzt noch einmal, falls du kein englisch kannst:.


Also gibst du zu, dass du eine unbewiesene Behauptung aufgestellt hast?

Ich kann diese Zitat von dir nämlich nirgends in deiner ziemlich mäßigen Übersetzung finden:


matty2580 schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist auch ganz klar, dass NICHT der Retailmarkt für die Stabilisierung der Geforce-Sparte verantwortlich war, sondern ausschließlich der OEM-Markt mit Laptops bei Nvidia.



Merke: "Viele Modelle" und "erfolgreiches Jahr für Notebooks" != "Steigerung bei GeForce ausschließlich aufgrund der Laptop"

btw: Auch wenn Turing nur im Mobile erfolgreich wäre, würde das eure Theorie über den Turing-Fail als Blödsinn entlarven


----------



## matty2580 (19. Mai 2019)

Das ist keine Theorie sondern wurde von Nvidia im Februar selbst so dargestellt.
Bei der Investorenkonferenz damals gab Nvidia einen Marktanteil für Turing mit 3% an.
Und der Anteil der RTX GPUs war zu dem Zeitpunkt bei Steam bei 2,5%.

Hier noch ein passendes Zitat eines User der aus dem Handel kommt dazu:



Gast schrieb:


> Ich glaube den Quatsch nicht den Huang von sich gegeben hat. Ausgelieferte GPUs in Lagern von Zwischenhändlern und Händlern bedeutet nicht verkauft. *Hier stapeln die sich zu riesigen Bergen auf*. *Jedenfalls bei uns. Kaufinteresse ist gleich Null*. Derzeit schielen alle auf Speichermedien und RAM, scheinen sich auf Ryzen 3 vorzubereiten.
> 
> Wenn man seinem Finanzchef glaubt, ist was er für das 2.Q prognostiziert hat der reinste Schwachfug (wie immer).
> Nvidia Quartalszahlen: Ausblick vernichtet Kursgewinne
> ...


3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Diskussion zu: Die nVidia-Geschäftsergebnisse im ersten Quartal 2019



Mimimimimi schrieb:


> btw: Auch wenn Turing nur im Mobile erfolgreich wäre, würde das eure Theorie über den Turing-Fail als Blödsinn entlarven


Und ich schrieb doch das Turing kein Fail ist, sondern hauptsächlich im Laptop-Bereich aktuell punktet, was ja auch Nvidia selbst schreibt.

Jetzt aber ignore für dich, da du nicht diskutieren, sondern ausschließlich stänkern willst. ^^


----------



## Mimimimimi (19. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Theorie sondern wurde von Nvidia im Februar selbst so dargestellt.


Na wenn das die Prämisse ist, dann müssen wir nicht weiter diskutieren 

NVIDIA hat ja auch klar gesagt: Turing verkauft sich besser als Pascal. Eure ganzen Rants, Behauptungen und Postings für die Katz.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber ignore für dich, da du nicht diskutieren, sondern ausschließlich stänkern willst. ^^


Echt schlimmes stänkern, wenn man dir sagt, dass deine Behauptung unbewiesen ist und deine Quellen/Zitate auch nicht ausreichend sind


----------



## Khabarak (20. Mai 2019)

Mimimimimi schrieb:


> Na wenn das die Prämisse ist, dann müssen wir nicht weiter diskutieren
> 
> NVIDIA hat ja auch klar gesagt: Turing verkauft sich besser als Pascal. Eure ganzen Rants, Behauptungen und Postings für die Katz.
> 
> ...



Kleine Korrektur:
Nvidia hat gesagt, dass sie mit Turing einen besseren Umsatz machen, als mit Pascal in den ersten 8 Wochen.
Da muss man schon den Wortlaut sehr genau nehmen.
Pascal war in den ersten 8 Wochen kaum Verfügbar, während Turing in den ersten 4 Wochen vorbestellt werden konnte, ohne dass etwas ausgeliefert wurde.
Turing Karten sind im Schnitt deutlich teurer, als die direkten Vorgänger (1080 vs 2080, 1070 vs 2070, etc).

Dazu noch ein Zitat aus der Zeit:
Nvidia: Turing Sales Revenue Up 45 Percent Over Pascal - ExtremeTech



			
				Extremetech schrieb:
			
		

> We don’t doubt the factual truth of both of these statements, but there’s important context around both. Nvidia’s Pascal was quite popular from launch, but also difficult to find in-market. Turing availability was markedly better from the start, and the GPUs themselves commanded higher prices, even compared with the Founders Edition versions of Pascal hardware. Turing also launched later in the year, and closer to the Christmas holiday, whereas Pascal launched part way through Q2. Finally, Nvidia launched the RTX 2080 TiSEEAMAZON_ET_135 See Amazon ET commerce immediately and alongside the other Turing cards and at a substantially higher price point than ever before.
> 
> Context matters, in this case, because Nvidia has already told investors that Turing sales were below expectations in the back half of the year. This agreed with publicly available data points from companies like Amazon and Newegg, where the best-selling GPU lists last fall were full of GTX 1080s and 1070s, with far fewer Turing cards making the cut. Nvidia may indeed be earning more money from Turing at launch than it did from Pascal, but the company’s own remarks indicate Turing didn’t meet Nvidia’s initial expectations. Nvidia’s gaming revenue also fell like a rock in Q4 2018 as part of the overall crypto hangover. This doesn’t speak to a strong launch period for its new architecture in terms of unit volumes, even if revenue rose.


----------



## matty2580 (20. Mai 2019)

Quartalsberichte sind oft sehr widersprüchlich, besonders bei Nvidia und AMD.
Als Nvidia behauptet hatte, dass sich Turing anfangs besser verkauft hat als Pascal, aber gleichzeitig einen Marktanteil von nur 3% hatte, was noch einmal 0,5% geschönt war gegenüber der Steam-Statistik, konnte irgendwas nicht stimmen bei dieser Aussage. Pascal hatte 7 Monate nach Release schon über 7% Marktanteil, auch bei Steam.

Wie kann sich denn dann Turing im gleichen Zeitraum besser verkauft haben?

Quartalsberichte sind also oft reines Marketing, mit so wenig Inhalt wie möglich, und vielen Übertreibungen.

Hier muss man lernen zwischen den Zeilen lesen zu können, also was gesagt wurde, und ganz wichtig was NICHT gesagt wurde. ^^


----------



## Ischreibwieired (20. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Quartalsberichte sind oft sehr widersprüchlich, besonders bei Nvidia und AMD.
> Als Nvidia behauptet hatte, dass sich Turing anfangs besser verkauft hat als Pascal, aber gleichzeitig einen Marktanteil von nur 3% hatte, was noch einmal 0,5% geschönt war gegenüber der Steam-Statistik, konnte irgendwas nicht stimmen bei dieser Aussage. Pascal hatte 7 Monate nach Release schon über 7% Marktanteil, auch bei Steam.
> 
> Wie kann sich denn dann Turing im gleichen Zeitraum besser verkauft haben?
> ...


Weshalb werden Marktanteile an Steam gemessen. Woher soll Steam wissen wie viele Turing Grafikkarten wirklich auf dem Markt sind. Es gibt bestimmt viele die zwar eine Turing Grafikkarte haben aber kein Steam. 

Wäre das Gleiche wenn BMW sagt wir haben 5% Marktanteile aber die ATU sagt bei uns kommen nur 1% der BMW zur Reparatur.
Ergo lügt in dem Fall BMW weil ja die ATU sagt das es nur 1% sind


----------



## matty2580 (20. Mai 2019)

Steam ist nun einmal die größte Plattform mit der weitesten Verbreitung.
Natürlich hat auch diese Statistik eine Unschärfe, die aber viel kleiner ist als bei allen anderen, die solche Statistiken auch gar nicht erheben.
Abgesehen davon, wenn Nvidia einmal Zahlen heraus gibt, was leider selten ist, sind sie auch meistens mit Steam konkurrent.

Nvidia selbst nimmt auch gerne die Steam-Statistik, und gab an dass die 1060 die am meisten verkaufte GPU war.


----------



## RavionHD (20. Mai 2019)

Bin mal gespannt wie Nvidia reagiert wenn AMD mit Navi ein gutes Line UP auf den Markt bringt.



Mimimimimi schrieb:


> Echt schlimmes stänkern, wenn man dir sagt, dass deine Behauptung unbewiesen ist und deine Quellen/Zitate auch nicht ausreichend sind


Gefühlt die Hälfte des Forums ist bei ihm auf Ignore, also mach Dir da mal keine Gedanken.


----------



## hoffgang (20. Mai 2019)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur:
> Nvidia hat gesagt, dass sie mit Turing einen besseren Umsatz machen, als mit Pascal in den ersten 8 Wochen.
> Da muss man schon den Wortlaut sehr genau nehmen.
> Pascal war in den ersten 8 Wochen kaum Verfügbar, während Turing in den ersten 4 Wochen vorbestellt werden konnte, ohne dass etwas ausgeliefert wurde.
> ...



Das wurde schon so oft versucht einem gewissen Personenkreis zu erklären, trotzdem, danke, dass du es erneut probierst.
Vllt bleibts ja diesmal im argumentativen Bewusstsein kleben.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (20. Mai 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist auch ganz klar, dass NICHT der Retailmarkt für die Stabilisierung der Geforce-Sparte verantwortlich war, sondern ausschließlich der OEM-Markt mit Laptops bei Nvidia.



Beide sind verantwortlich, schließlich gibt es neben dem MaxQ Bereich, noch den normalen.
Zudem sind das keine Verkaufszahlen, sondern nur die Info, dass sich die MaxQ Modelle verdoppelt haben, ja Modelle, keine Stückzahlen.
Wie man nur solche Rückschlüsse ziehen kann, ist mir schleierhaft, da steht bei dir wohl das Ergebnis vorher schon fest, bevor du überhaupt Quellen für etwas suchst.

Warum sollte der Notebookmarkt jetzt auf einmal so stark zulegen, obwohl dort die geringsten Steigerungen mit den höchsten Mehrkosten geschehen, geringer als am Desktopmarkt?



Killer-Instinct schrieb:


> Kurz gefasst:
> 5. Da die RTX-Karten durchweg teurer waren, drängt sich der Verdacht auf, dass entweder absolut gesehen weniger Einheiten zum hohen Preis verkauft wurden, um diesen Umsatz zu generieren, oder ein großer Teil des Umsatzes von Laptop-GPUs stammt ( MAX-Q).
> 6. Das MAX-Q-Szenario gilt als viel wahrscheinlicher.



Ja, genau, viel wahrscheinlicher, weil ja die Max-Q Varianten mit Turing GPU im Bereich Notebooks so günstig sind...
Jetzt wo die Turing Verkaufszahlen ganz offensichtlich stimmen und man nicht mehr dagegen argumentieren kann, spekuliert man nun auf eine Flut von Notebooks, gerade dort wo die MaxQ Modelle kaum etwas auf die alten Pascal drauflegen und viel Aufpreis für kaum mehr Leistung kosten.
Also das P/L Verhältnis noch schlechter als im Desktop ist. Nur weil mehr MaxQ Modelle am Markt sind, bedeutet das nicht, dass insgesamt mehr Notebooks abgesetzt werden, das kann auch nur bedeuten, dass Hersteller von den normalen mobilen GPU`s auf die MaxQ Variante umgestiegen sind, um Kosten einzusparen.
Das ist sogar deutlich wahrscheinlicher, denn es gibt nun viel mehr MAX Q Modelle als Mobile GPU´s mit hoher TDP, weil die Kühlung ganz einfach an Grenzen der Machbarkeit gerät und die MaxQ Modelle einfach viel besser zu kühlen sind, vor allem leiser.

Modelle  der Max-Q Serie =! mehr Stückzahlen im Notebookbereich.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Vllt bleibts ja diesmal im argumentativen Bewusstsein kleben.



Deine Doppelmoral ist echt beschämend.
Auf der einen Seite verlangst du von mir genau Stückzahlen um einen guten Absatz von Turing zu belegen, auf der anderen Seite reicht dann nur die Meldung, dass es deutlich mehr MaxQ Modelle als normale gibt, plötzlich als Indikator für mehr Stückzahlen aus, die Turing abgeblich nur im Notebookbereich holt.
Und das alles damit du die Desktopkarten schlecht reden kannst, nachdem die Marktanteile der dedizierten GPUs (kein Notebook) auf über 80% genau in dem Bereich hochgeschossen sind.
Und da willst du weiterhin behaupten Turing verkaufe sich nicht gut. Das ist reine Desinformation.

Turing verkauft sich sehr gut. Punkt. Sowohl im Notebook als auch im Desktopbereich.


Khabarak schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur:
> Pascal war in den ersten 8 Wochen kaum Verfügbar, während Turing in den ersten 4 Wochen vorbestellt werden konnte, ohne dass etwas ausgeliefert wurde.



Dann waren ja beide schlecht verfügbar, immer Konstrast zum Ansturm.


----------



## Khabarak (21. Mai 2019)

PolyOnePolymer schrieb:


> Dann waren ja beide schlecht verfügbar, immer Konstrast zum Ansturm.



Ähm nein... Wenn du Vorbestellungen zulässt, bekommst du das Geld ins Buch und musst nichts liefern - auch wenn die Zahlung erst wirklich zum Erscheinen fällig wird.
Und Turing war ab offiziellem Launch sehr gut verfügbar - wenn auch nicht die TI.
Bei den Max-Q Notebooks verdient Nvidia nicht an jedem an Endkunden verkauften Laptop, sondern an der Vorratshaltung der OEMs, die Chips für ihre Produktion kaufen. D.h. Nvidia hat da Einnahmen deutlich bevor die Notebooks überhaupt bei den Händlern sind.
Das ist das Gleiche, wie bei AMD und den Konsolen Chips.
Da laufen die Bestellungen ja auch de Verfügbarkeit der Konsolen vor und AMD hat immer Voreilend auch Umsatzeinbußen, wenn der Absatz der Konsolen abnimmt.
Da wird ja auch vorausgeplant und auf den bereits vorhandenen Lagerbestand geschaut.


----------



## HardwareHighlander (21. Mai 2019)

Und was ist deine These?


----------



## Mimimimimi (22. Mai 2019)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Kleine Korrektur:
> Nvidia hat gesagt, dass sie mit Turing einen besseren Umsatz machen, als mit Pascal in den ersten 8 Wochen.
> Da muss man schon den Wortlaut sehr genau nehmen.


Na dann hat sich eure Behauptung über den "Fail Turing" ja schon erledigt.

Case closed.


----------



## Khabarak (22. Mai 2019)

Mimimimimi schrieb:


> Na dann hat sich eure Behauptung über den "Fail Turing" ja schon erledigt.
> 
> Case closed.



An deiner Stelle würde ich da noch ein paar Minuten drüber nachdenken...
Nvidia vergleicht zwei Zeiträume gleicher Länge
Z1: Pascal - keine Vorbestellungen möglich, Verfügbarkeit schlecht, daher Umsatz am Anfang nicht so gut.
Z2: Turing - Vorbestellungen möglich und angedachtes Kontingent für 2080 und TI wird ausverkauft... 2070 Vorbestellungen laufen auch gut (im Vergleich zum Kontingent). Dann Verfügbarkeit ab Launch Tag bei den Händlern gut.

Trotz 30 - 50% Preisaufschlag und besserer Verfügbarkeit  "nur" 45% mehr Umsatz in den ersten 8 Wochen...
Wer da noch von mehr verkauften Karten, als bei Pascal, redet, sollte dringend nochmal nachrechnen.


----------



## Mimimimimi (22. Mai 2019)

Khabarak schrieb:


> Wer da noch von mehr verkauften Karten, als bei Pascal, redet, sollte dringend nochmal nachrechnen.


Sehe keine Rechnung von dir.

Übrigens: Bei 30-50% Preisaufschlag und 45% mehr Umsatz heißt das ja doch wieder höhere Menge 

Bezüglich Verfügbarkeit:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Gefo...eiterhin-so-gut-wie-nicht-verfuegbar-1266930/


----------



## Khabarak (23. Mai 2019)

Mimimimimi schrieb:


> Sehe keine Rechnung von dir.
> 
> Übrigens: Bei 30-50% Preisaufschlag und 45% mehr Umsatz heißt das ja doch wieder höhere Menge
> 
> ...



Inwiefern wiederlegt der Artikel eine gute Verfügbarkeit aller drei Turing GPUs?
Die Custom Modelle waren nicht in großen Massen verfügbar, aber nie komplett ausverkauft - und der Nvidia Store hatte natürlich auch noch Vorräte.

Und die Pascal Karten waren in den ersten 8 Wochen noch schlechter verfügbar - vor allem gab es keine 1080 TI zum Pascal Launch.

Edit:
Die 1080 TI gab es erst knapp 1 Jahr nach den ersten Pascal karten.
Bei denen wurde auch zuerst nur die 1080 gelauncht. Die 1070 kam knapp einen Monat später:

Nvidia-GeForce-10-Serie – Wikipedia


----------

